# IUI Girls TTC Part 170*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies good luck

Struthie xxx

July 2007 2WW

Annie F - Test Date 1st July  

Kissy Bear - Test Date 2nd July  

Appleton79 - Test Date 6th July 

ElsBElle - Test Date 9th July


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm first to post!!


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girlies.

Well im on day 5 of 2ww now and im still really laid back about it all. no signs or symptoms but i guess its still too early for all that. WE have already planned our next tx. we are gonna one more stab at IUI before converting to IVF. Must say i think im so chilled out about this cycle because i have no faith in IUI anymore, so no expectations of it working.

Melanie - im doing well, what date do you test?

Saila - hope you lose the weight you want to, good to hear from you again. hope you are ok

Lisa-Lou - how are things with you? 

Anne-Marie - GLad to hear basting went well, fingers crossed for you. hope your 2ww goes quick for you

hope everyone else is ok. 

eimer


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Eimer, I'm well I test on Friday 22nd  

Saila - Hope the weight loss goes well  

Lisa-Lou - Hope you are OK  

Love Melanie


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Runey: Fingers crossed for Friday, 22nd   

Saila: Hope the diet goes well and maybe we can chat at the N/E meet. Thats if ya going - you could update me on the cambridge diet. 

ZP  First to the post!     ...Hope you feeling better after the rainy day at the bus stop. SO sorry to hear about follicles! I know how disappointing it can be! Lots of love and cuddles sent your way!

Annie F: Hope you enjoy that glass of wine! Might just join you! 

Eimer: Fingers crossed for 26th   

Seanie: So sorry AF came hun!  Thought I would say I had a lap and Dye last year. Although I didn't vomit I know they gave me additional tablets to help with the vomiting (previous ops). The best advise I was given from FF was to take peppermint cordial (oil of peppermint) (any supermarket or pharmacy) as this helps relieve the air in the abdomen (indigestion). Your partner can also help by massaging/ patting the back and relieve the bad indigestion. I had some pain and discomfort but nothing a paracetamol could not handle as well as went to a wedding but restrained myself from dancing on the table's 
If you have any other questions please PM me. I know how nervous I was, but the FF ladies reassured me (of course everyones different). Unfortunately I didn't fall pregnant but was diagnosed with fibroids & endo although I knew I had pcos.

Lucyann: So sorry you feeling so sad... Here is some specially smilies just for YOU to make you feel better!   


Appleton: Thanks for the additional information on IUI with medication (beside clomid). Looks like we will go the injection route as discussed with consultant. Hope you had a good week-end! Fingers crossed for this months cycle!   

Well ladies.... a little about me me me me me 
Went for scan on Friday, 1 follicle on right (10mm). Surge came on Saturday morning - 3 days late. Was a bit worried that it could be too small - never the less if you get surge they continue with IUI (anyone experience this?). I always ov on day 14! This month is so different that maybe, just maybe we get the so wanted BFP! Hey, but I'm relaxed and looking forward to that glass of red wine!

To all the IUI Chicks and anybody I'v missed: Some baby dust just for YOU!​[fly]  ​[/fly]

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

hiya im ok keep getting af like pains but its still too early. test on the 28th and that will be 17 days.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not so slim anymore Karen   I wasn't so slim there   I need to lose quite a bit but I am doing it for me the hospital haven't said anything but I'm not going to give them chance to. How you feeling sweetie,  

I am still looking in on you girls and have everything crossed for you


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

morning ladies

ive made it to the half way point. i guess its not been too bad, but this week i know will be worse analyzing every ache and pain!!! oh the joy of the 2ww. Still no symptoms so not sure if thats good or bad. who knows!!!

Lisa-lou - you test 2 days after me, loads of luck to you

Karen - glad the scan went well, loads of luck for basting and lets hope its 3rd time lucky for you. This is my 2nd go and we are gonna have one more go before we move to IVF aswell. try to stay positive although i know how you feel. 

Kissy bear - Good luck on your 2ww. im like you i always ovualte on day 14 without fail!! i shouldnt worry about the size of your follie because they wouldnt have gone ahead if they didnt think there was a chance. And it only takes 1 to get that BFP

Melanie - got everything crossed for you for friday. 

Saila - big hello to you, hope you are ok. 

take care everyone 

eimer x


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi All

well 3 days to go and am constant knicker checking (!!) have been to the loo more times this morning (out of necessity more than anything else) than I have in the last week !!

Had a bit of discoloured discharge from Friday until yesterday...appears to have gone - but am *NOT* counting my chickens!!!

Hope everyone else is okay....

Love Lucyann

xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just wanted to check in and tell all the 2wwers that I'm thinking of them and sending them loads of     and     and speedy clocks!!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone I am due to test on Friday, did a first response just now and got a BFN. I did the Pregnyl shot last Monday so am assuming it is out of my system as no chance of a false positive. So it looks like I have to wait for AF to start and ring the clinic for round 2 

I was so lucky to have a BFP on my first go of IUI and I suppose deep down I thought it might work again first time. I feel dreadful being so down when I have such a beautiful little boy that I am so grateful for.


Sorry for being a misery.

Love to all - Melanie


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Melanie



what else can I say

x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo 2WW Chicks!       

Runey - I am so sorry you got a BFN! If you should only be testing on Friday why have you tested today?  Don't give up until the  appears!    

Hi Angie - Thanks for the positive vibes - I am hoping that the fairy dust might just have caught onto me! By cyber space ofcourse! 

Lucyann    only a few days to go! Keep strong and know we thinking of you!!!   

Eimer - Thanks a million for the reassurance... You made me feel so much better for the personal! Fingers crossed for end of this week!   

Saila - Thanks for you positive vibes hun!

Lisa Lou - What kind of AF pains are you getting and how many days after basting? Fingers crossed for the 28th hun!   

Appleton - Just wanted to send you a BIG cyber cuddle and a wet kiss on the check to make you feel better! I have all fingers, legs and toes crossed for you! Sounds like you have 3 potential good sized eggs waiting for you - there is nothing unlucky about that! Keep your chin up hun - we are all routing for you!!!   

Annie - where are you? How did that glass of wine go down? 

As for me me me me me... nothing new to report as its the same old s  and I am only allowed one b  a day!   

Hugs, love and kisses for all the ladies on the 2ww!​[fly]  [/fly]


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Any one notice there bubble counter has increased? 



Sending you all loads of bubbles with your 2ww!

        ​


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

certainly did notice kissy bear
mines at 69 naughty naughty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Melanie - im so sorry you got a BFN. but you have tested quite early. test again on friday just incase. 
  


if its not to be then loads of luck for your next tx

eimer x


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Melanie - test on Friday you never know!
My con said test even if I am spotting.
I can test on 1st or 2nd July - feeling very crampy and only on day 5 so not holding lots of hope.
DH has gone to the pub and I am vegging out !
love 
A-M x


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for your replies girls but but AF has arrived and to make matters worse I rang the clinic to arrange another cycle and because of staff shortages (holidays and they are moving the Maternity ward to a new site - of all things  ) I can't start another cycle until next month. I know its not long to wait but it really upset me and I just feel that time is marching on (I'm 38 in October), sorry to go on I will feel better in a couple of days. 

Hope that you are all doing OK

Love Melanie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls
Just popped by to see what was happening, and I dont recognize any names!  

Runey, I am 40 in October so I know how you feel.

Been at this for 3 years now and it seems like you are forever waiting!

Glasgow messed up my dates and if I hadnt phoned a couple of weeks ago I wouldnt have known!
I've been on waiting list for ivf since Jan 2006, but they thought it was 2007!!   

Finally got appointment for blood screening on 18th July  

Feels like forever since last iui back in December last year!

good luck everyone


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Runey,

I'm really sorry that AF showed up.  Please know I'm thinking about you.  Take care of yourself.



Angiexxx


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

- again

start injections and clomid tomorrow

sat at my desk at work sniffling away

  


Lucy


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello chickies

Lucyann - have i completely missed something? arent you on a 2ww? why starting clomid tomorrow? and why the tears? sorry if ive totally missed something but i thought you were testing soon......

Kizzymouse - good luck with your IVF

Melanie -   im so sorry hun. I hope this next month flies by for you. loads of luck for your next tx. I can imagine how frustrated you feel having to wait a month. take the time to chill out with dh and come back fighting for your next go.

Annie-F - try not to read into any symptoms. its far too early to be doing that. Easier said than done i know. last time i drove myself mad analyzing every ache and twinge. this time im not reading into anything untill test day.

Karen - hope basting goes well on friday. 

hello to everyon else.

i have nothing to report, day 8 for me but no symptoms. feel as i normally do. 

take care

eimer x


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

arerived this morning  

thought I might have been lucky this time  - 2 go's left !


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

oh Lucyann im so sorry   loads of luck for your next tx. god isnt life just s  sometimes!


Im beginning to wonder if IUI works!!!! noone is getting BFPs.


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi - this is my first post on the IUI board and I hope I'm posting in the right place and nobody minds be joining in.  Lookinf forward to getting to know you all  

I have my first RMU appointment on the 17th July for IUI (previously I have just been a Gynae OP).  I am also on the IVF waiting list but that list is 2 years long but I hope when it does come around I wont need it anymore   (PMA is what I need).

I have a little question.......what should I expect from my first appointment?  Should I be asking loads of questions?

Thanks in advance
scousemouse
xx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Afternoon,

Melanie and lucyann   so sorry for your bfn, its just not fair is it.

eimer, oh don't say that...it has to work it just has to......  for you to prove yourself wrong

Kizzy,  all the best for your IVF

Karen, I'm crossing everything for you that the basting works on friday.

Hello scousemouse (good name by the way), there is a thread will loads of info on that I found really usfull, at the top of IUI section. welcome on board.

 to kissybear, eimier, AnnieF, lisa lou  and everyone else on 2ww

love ZP


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lucyann,

I'm really sorry that   showed her ugly face.

This IF stuff is so unfair.  

Please take care of yourself 

Angiexxx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi everyone hope you don't mind be joining the thread, I'm about to start my iui   have my first injection tomorrow, cant believe its finally here, just wondered if anyone could tell me when the best time to do the injection is morning or evening or if it makes no difference.
wishing you all luck i have found this site a great help.


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies

sorry for the neg post yest but ive really lost all hope in IUI. surely one of us should have got a BFP by now. i was given a 20% chance by my clinic, so in theory it should work eventually. i really want to go for IVF instead but clinic wants me to try 1 more IUI. Hopefully i will prove myself wrong! i was so positive last time.

day 8 for me and ive got AF cramps on and off. trying not to read too much into it but this happened last time!

Karen  - Good luck for tomorrow, hope basting goes well. how many follies do you have?

ZP - hope you are doing ok

scousemouse - welcome to the forum, best of luck for your tx

Teddy girl - welcome to the forum. dont know what injections you are on but i was told by my clinic to do them in the evening. i was on puregon. Also to make sure i did them at the same time each day. might be worth giving your clinic a ring to see if you can do them anytime. good luck for your tx.

hello to everyone else

eimer x


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi eimer i can understand how you can feel negative when it doesn't work, I'm sure i will feel the same, there are people iui has worked for and even one bfp should give us a little hope.
i am taking your advise and calling the hospital although it can take all day to get them to answer. 

wishing you all luck


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi eimer,

Keep your chin up hun (easier said than done I know), it's hard not to be negative when treatments fail, I remember my first cycle of clomid I was so sure I was gonna get that BFP so longed for, when AF showed.....well took me 4 days to get out of bed and only just managed it because work were on the phone moaning at me to get in.  After that I swore I was never gonna let myself get into that state again!

Really hop AF stays away for you hun
scousemouse
xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi appleton,

Haven't had any IUI's yet, have first appointment at hewitt centre on 17th July - not long to go now   I've been waiting for this moment for quite some time now and can't believe its almost here!

when's your next IUI scheduled for?

scousemouse
xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi all,
Sorry to hear of the BFN'S my heart goes out to all of you... 
For me i was on my first attempt of IUI got to day 9 then had it stopped... only have one tube and ovary and in this only one follicle grew well!!. the reason we stopped was we were given the option of trying naturally and still being able to use first attempt again. I'm am now on day 29 and no sign of "WITCH" have done clear-blue test which was negative!! what do i do now?? How long do i wait??
GOD-BLESS...BE LUCKY
  SUZIE-WONG
      ~X~


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

id give it a couple of days and try again. if nothing call karen and she tell yo what todo.

fingers crossed hun


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

morning ladies 

well Ive done it Ive had my first injection , DH did it this morning so thats the first hurdle over , it wasn't so bad, i have my first scan on Wednesday can anyone tell what sort of size the follies should be by your first scan?

*eimer* hope your feeling better today.
*scousemouse* know what you mean about the wait i cant believe we have finally got our chance, wont be long for you now.


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi, hope ok to join you girls, due to start IUI next month (when the letter finally arrives) so will watch, and learn!  Such strength and resolve I'm seeing is so inspiring xx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning Girls

day 10 for me and my af symptoms have got stronger so not looking good for me. its not over till its over though so i am haning onto a shread of hope!  

Nicola jones - WElcome to the forum, loads of luck for your tx

teddy girl - thanks teddy girl i feel a bit more positive today, just really lost all faith last few days. as for the follie size im not sure if there is a set rule. on my first scan this cycle i had 3 at 18mm,12mm and 11mm but on my 1st cycle i had 2 follies not as big as that. everyone is different and remember it only takes 1 to work. good luck. 

Lisa-lou - how are you?

suzie-wong - what is your normal cycle length, i would give it another couple of days and test again. if not call your clinic. best wishes

Karen - hope basting goes well today, welcome to the dreaded 2ww once again. i really hope it works for you this time. im glad im not the only one finding it hard to stay positive 

Hello to kissy bear, zp, annie F and anyone ive missed

Melanie, saila and lucy ann i hope your guys are doing ok

take care 

eimer x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

Morning girls,
Thanks for all your replies...I am struggling to stay positive at the moment also. Still no sign of the "WITCH"... my cycle is normally 28 days or shorter i have been up to a week early so this is so not me!!.

LISA-LOU  Wat day are you on??.... How are you coping??....Keeping fingers crosed for you.

To every-one else BE LUCKY!!

GOD-BLESS  BE LUCKY
      SUZIE-WONG
          ~X~


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Started my 4th IUI Treatment. Been into the Hospital for a scan this morning 2x amps per day 
3xclomid 


Lisa-Lou - Whats happening with you ? Havent heard from you in  a while?!

Hi to you all and thanks for the kind words of support  - it is much appreciated

Lucyann 

x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

hello,

eimer, don't loose hope lots of AF symptoms can be a sign of pg.

Suzie, I'd test again in a few days time if she hasn't turned up.   for bfp

lucyann, lets hope this time is the one for you....will be here with you

Karen, hope it went OK today, are you taking it easy this weekend?

Teddy girl well done on your first injection

Hi to nicola welcome....

HEllo to salia, lisa lou, mel, kissy and kizzy (are you related ?? ), scouse mouse, and annie (sorry if I forgot anyone).

Well I went to care again yeasterday for follow up appointment and basically they thought my ovaries didn't respond to the clomid so the folicles grew abit but not enough, my oestrogen went up but then dropped again before ovulation. So next month I'm trying again this time with injections so that they can adjust the dose as we go along. Now just waiting on AF  , no idea when she will apear, normally my cycle can be between 31 and 45 days but as I had clomid this month it could be any time....(today is day 22?). Hopefully it will be sooner rather than later as my clinic shuts down for 2w at end of july and so I would then have to wait till end of august.

Whats everyones weekend plans?? Mines a quiet one, movies tonight and meeting a friend tomorrow afternoon for a chat.

love ZP


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

ZP - what a bummer for you re the clomid, hope AF shows her face sooner rather than later (it still amazes me that sometimes AF is welcome so we can get on with things).

Lucyann - good luck for this cycle, can I ask you a question what is 2xamps?

Suzie-wong - sincerely hope you lack of AF is going to result in a BFP in a few days time!!

Eimer - AF signs and BFP can sometimes me the same so it's not over till the fat AF lady sings - fingers crossed for you!

Nicolajones - hope you get your appointment soon, know how agonising is is hoping Mr Postie is gonna bring that letter.

Teddygirl - well done re: first injection, your DH must be braver than mine cause mine as said there is no way he can do that to me!  good luck for wednesday, hope you see some nice sized follicles on that screen.

hope that's everyone, if i've forgotten anyone Hi and I'm sorry, quite new to this board and I'm getting confused who everyone is and where they are up to.

Off for a chinese now (always our friday night treat for getting through the week), nothing much planned for the weekend except the usual cleaning, washing, visiting reounds etc.

Hope you all have a great weekend

scousemouse
xx


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Yuo are an inspiration Scousemouse, sending all these good wishes to everyone else.
Have a lovely chilled weekend xxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

wanders back in, seems like a lifetime ago since I was having treatment, this 2nd abandoned cycle is driving me nuts, how can I have had a follie on day 1 and now I am on day 41 of a cycle  
Blloming fertility treatment, mumble, grumble, mumble, bet witch comes tomorrow and thats another cycle out of the window - total me me me post so Hiya to everyone who is injecting, waiting or testing  

Dobbie


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, will the witch has just turned up about two hrs ago,,,,   and after being four days late feel all over the place .... not such if i cout today as day one or tmor as its still slow if you know what i mean and late in the day will start iui no 2 straight away goodluck everyone ,,,          
                    belucky suziewonk x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies

day 11 for me, god its going slow now! still got af symptoms. cramps, aching legs, sore (.)(.)s. mainly at night though. woke up in the night last night with terrible cramps convinced af was about to show but now i just have a dull ache. i hate the way your body tricks you.  

karen - glad to hear basting went so well. fingers crossed for you that its a BFP 3rd time round.  

Suzie-wong - so sory to hear AF arrived. best of luck for your next tx  

ZP - Hope af arrives soon so you can get on with your next tx. loads of luck for this one, hope the injections do the trick

Lucyann - good luck for your 4th tx. hope it brings you your BFP  

Hello to Nicola, scousemouse, teddygirl and Lisa lou and everyone ive missed

hope you all have a good weekend

take it easy

eimer x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi Every1.......
I dont know where to post...... so many parts and threads, but i just want to generally meet a good bunch of iui girls to help me thro my next try.....Which should be Aug......

Did try IVF.... but canc. due to OHSS and now im sh*t scared of IVF and have returned to IUI again....

Think i am going natural with the iui....... best i think for me since i dont actully have any issues.....
We are using donor sperm.....
Does anyone know about Donor sperm IUI and the nhs... have asked to have iui on nhs but they tell me coz we use Donor sperm we cant......
I have read lots about it, and cant seem to get the answer i need..... 
Also can i ask what do you girls pay for a 2insem. cycle?
I pay £800 for a cycle with 2 insems, at ovulation.......

Also do you use home tests for LH or bloods at clinic

Thx peeps! really want to get preg this time!! xxx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

I think i am going natural cycle, either that or clomid......I over stimulated on the IVF and now my ovaries are polycystic........ But i dont have PCOS....... I dont have the syndrome just poly cystic ovaries!!! Ever heard of that before
My ovaries produce lots of eggs when stimulated...... 
The clinic have said its my choice about natural or clomid
But i dont know!!!

What do u guys think

Best of luck with your IUI..... lets hope it works for you babe!!! xxxx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies had another jab today, feel like Im having a few twinges  but nothing too bad.

eimer hang on in there you have not got long to wait, keeping fingers crossed for you 

Suzie Wong so sorry , wishing you all the luck for next tx

Karen sending you loads of good luck and hoping you get bfp

everyone else i have missed the best of luck to you all


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls how we all doing ,,,, ive started treatment today for iui 2 / go for scan tmor i realy hope my follies grow this time please /// please /// 
    lisa what day are you now cant be far of now realy hope its good news as there not been much good news on here lately   
              goodluck 
              suziewong x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies

Hope you have all had a good weekend. My af cramps seem to have died off, just dull ache every now and then, but now im constipated sorry tmi!!!!!    my stomach looks like ive swallowed a football. Still got sore (.)(.)s but thats totally normal pre af symptoms for me. so who knows. 

Karen - only just seen your other post, us girls on here all wish you all the luck in the world to get your BFP! stay chilled and i hope your 2ww goes quickly. 

Suzie-wong - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you have better luck and follies behave

Teddy girl - thanks hun, im hanging in there. who knows the outcome. good luck for your tx

hello to everyone else hope you are all ok

eimer x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooo ladies...

Just sending loads of love, hugs and wet cyber kisses especially for you, you and you! 

Loads of positive vibes to all...
      

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU IUIers!!!!!!!!!

Doesn't the 2ww go on for EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am on day 10 now and have had cramps on and off at different severity from about day 1 - read into it what you will - Can't seem to take my nose out of early pregnancy symtom sites.

We shall just wait and see lets have a BIG run of BFPs PLEASE!

Roll on next weekend and      \

Sweet dreams
A-M x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi STRUTHIE and IUI Chicks!

I thought I would add a suggestion for the IUI Girls TTC Part... 

On the clomid thread - when a new 2wwTopic is added you can view all the ladies testing and when the ladies will be testing... Every cycle, if you would like to be added to the 2ww list you send information to the moderator. This might help with catching up with who is where on the 2ww...

I try to come on as often as possible but lead a very busy life style and struggle to keep up on a day-to-day basis (I am sure I am not the only one). This will help me but I'm not sure if this would help you too??

As always sending you lots of      

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Good idea - how do we start such a thing up?? I find it really hard to keep up.

eimer, annieF, Karen, lets hope these 2wws bring us a long awaited bfp

Suzie wong, so sorry for your bad news

teddy girl,   to your folicles

Dobbie, so fustrating waiting for af isn't it.   to make your come soon

lisa, scousemouse, lucyann, nicola, ipswhichbabe HELLOOOOOOO

And kussy and kissy related?  

Lots of   to everyone for the coming week

ZP


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

morning ladies

had my seccod injection yesterday, i have a dull ache on my left side nothing to painfull , just wondered if anyone else had had this. hope your all ok today, weather is dreadfull


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girlies.

hope everyone is doing ok this morning.

well its test day for me tomorrow. cant believe 2ww is nearly over, not sure how i feel really. not very hopeful but who knows.... im still constipated sorry  still got sore (.)(.)s and some mild af cramps on and off, seem to get worse at night time. Im gonna be so scared to test tomorrow, dont want to have to deal with another BFN and have to face another tx.

Teddy girl - not sure about your ache, could be your follies reacting to the drugs. if it gets worse give your clinic a ring as they will hopefully be able to put your mind at rest. how are you finding the injections

Kissy Bear - thats a great idea, im on here loads and i still find it hard to remember who is where in thier tx, how are you doing 

Annie F - not long now hun. hang in there, fingers crossed we both get our BFPs this week!

Karen - i hope you are feeling a bit more positive today.    

Suzie-wong - hope your scan goes well today

hello to all you other IUI girls hope everyone is ok

eimer x


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi eimer

you must be a nervous wreck, keeping everything crossed that this time you will get the *bfp * 
I'm finding the injections not to bad, don't like it but had worse and hopefully it all be worth it.

wishing everyone else lots of luck


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

eimer,

keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi eimer,

have my fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies regardless of where they are up to.

Hope to see loads of BFP announcements in the coming weeks / months.

Pleanty of  ,  and  for you all

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Eimer,

Best wishes for a   tomorrow.  

Sending loads of    !!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Eimer! Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow!        

ZP! You must be confused - Im Kissy Bear and not related to FF   nor Kuzzy   I am sure you are trying to start some rumours  

Ladies - so sorry for no personals but I am struggling to concentrate... but just wanted to say Keep your chins up ladies. Enjoy the 2ww! Easier said than done of course!

I have been to docs today and have a very bad ear infection - unfortunatley due to IUI last week Saturday, the antibiotics needed to get rid of this virus is not for potential pg women... I feel dizzy and puky... Just hope this virus doesn't do any other damage  

As always - lots of love and wet kisses from me!
Fingers crossed, toes, legs and arms all crossed!
Kez (the dog) : "I have put Kissy Bear to bed as she is sick and all "crossed over". (It must be the fever thats making me mad  

To all the IUI Chicks on 2ww...


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on for a while been trying to distract myself and hoping the next few weeks go quickly.  Love Melanie

Kissybear - Hope that you are feeling better soon 

Annie F - Good luck on the 2ww

Teddy Girl - Hi and welcome to the forum

Eimer - GOOD LUCK for tommorrow, got a good feeling about this cycle

ScouseMouse - Hi & welcome to the forum

Karen - Good luck on the 2ww

Saila - How are you

Suzie-Wong - Sorry AF showed up

Nicola - Hi & welcome to the forum

Lucyann - Good luck with this cycle

ZP - Hope AF shows up soon

Dobbie - How are you??

Ipswichbabe - Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning chicks

Well test day today and OMG its a   Im in shock. really thought af was about to arrive!!
been sick this morning but think its the shock!!!!

So girls IUI can and does work so please stay positive and hopefully you will all be getiing BFPs that you deserve.

want to thank you all for all your support and kind messages it really has helped me through.

loads of luck to everyone else, i will be checking up on you all

Eimer x


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

eimer congratulations thats fantastic a bfp                     
I'm so pleased for you and you bring Hope to the rest of us


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

I wonder if I can join in with you IUI girls even though I'm not really an IUI girl myself!  I'm getting Ovulation Induction using all the same drugs as IUI, I'm just not going to be basted (due to changes in EU law which means my clinic is no longer up to standard for dealing with live sperm).  I'm feeling a bit kinda homeless cos there are no OI boards so I'm hoping the IUI board will adopt me!!  I've been down-regging for the past 18 days and the witch showed up this morning.    As the fertility cons and sister are both on holiday just now I have to carry on sniffing until my appointment on 3 July where they'll teach me to inject menopur.  I feel kinda cheated that I'm not gonna be getting full blown IUI but DH and I have decided to give OI a go whilst we wait for IVF.

Take care

Txx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS EIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love
Anne-Marie x


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations Eimer!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done......Now jump over to the Bun in the Oven board, then go to Trimesters and then onto Waiting for 1s scan, the support will continue there!  I am 10wks pg today through IUI, so we are proof it does works!!!!
Congratulations again chick!!!

To everyone else either on 2ww, starting tx or waiting for scans, good luck, don't lose hope and think positive!!!!

Lots of love

Katie xxxxxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS eimer,

have a healthy happy pregnancy, so please for you!!!!!!!!

hope this is the start of more and more BFP we see here!!!!!

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS EIMER* Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and loads of love, cuddles and wet kisses to you and dh.
Wow - such wonderful news. So whose next to test? Maybe we can get these positive vibes on a roll and pass them on!!!!            

Welcome Tiggy! You are very welcome on the IUI board - where you most probably belong.  I am so sorry your AF arrived hun! Its good to have a full on cry  and get it out of your system! Its so disappointing I know. Before you know it, you will be ready to jump into your next cycle with some positive vibes! Sending you loads of love & cuddles hun! We are only a "type" away!  Sent you some very special bubbles which send you a secret cyber hug! 

Welcome Teddy Girl! Hope you find the IUI thread to be helpful. I don't know what I would have done with out FF. Sent you some bubbles too with lots of love attached!  I am not on injections so I can't help you there however I hope one of the other chicks where able to help?  for your follicles hun!

Runey! I missed you! I can understand why FF can be a reminder you are on 2ww - just remember we can chat too in the chat room and it doesn't have to do with tx. We can gossip, speak about latest fashions, diets, mother-in-laws - the list is long. Before you know it - the 2ww will be over and fingers crossed you will have your BFP!

If anybody wants to use the chat room (want some one to chat with), just PM me and we can arrange a time to suit both of us. Its fun and they have different chat nights with reference to endo, fibroids and pco(s) too as well as a quizz. I have meet some fantastic women and I'm sure you will too.

Hi Scousemouse, Katiepops, Annie F, Angel 129, Appleton and all the other chicks who have not posted the last 2 days... The list is long..or..should I say the force is strong!        

IUI Ladies... As per my suggestion on Thursday, I will PM STRuthie and ask if we can add our names to the 2ww list. We could all pm our est test date and this would be included on the front (1st) page of the 2WW thread for us to be able to know who is testing and when. I will see what she thinks.

Well off work sick with inner ear infection. Can't move head (luckily I type with fingers!) otherwise I start wrenching (TMI)  Its month end so my work phone has not stopped ringing - including customers (not impressed) and still have reports to complete! Kissy feels so sorry for herself!

Kissy Bear sings to the IUI Chicks: "All we need is love, love, love.... " A BFP would be great too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

((((((Kissy))))))) hope you feel better soon hun!

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

aaggghhhh just did a really long post and lost it!  hate that! 

Hello ladies i was on here last year had 2 IUI one negative and one abandoned.
Started again with rond 3 finsihed provera sunday so waiting for AF then stimmulating for 7 days then scan! 
Hope i can join you all on here! 
Congrats to all BFPS 
Good luck to all 2WW Waiters 

Love Becki x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

Thanks to everyone for your kind messages, im still in shock!  
Got my first scan on 17th July so fingers crossed for that.

loads of luck to everyone else on their 2ww    

eimer x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations Eimer, what lovely news    

welcome to the thread Tiggy


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Eimer on your   I knew it   Keep in touch and enjoy the next eight and a bit months . Love Melanie


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

[fly]        [/fly]

congratulations eimer, hope you have a happy pg

after all that negativity we now have proof that IUI can work....come on girls lets have some more BFPs

no personals as busy at work but hello to all

love ZP


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahh Eimer, 

I just got home from work and jumped online to see your news.  Congratulations hun!!!  I was getting really discouraged about IUI, but you have restored my faith.  All the best for a wonderful pregnancy!!!

You did it, you got your  !!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi

I'm new to FF, trying to figure my way around the boards   (there are so many to choose from).  We have secondary infertility......had one attempt at IUI in April which was BFN, erm, we were meant to be going for it again this month but I have been feeling run down and have decided to wait until next month.  

I have tried reflexology which is wonderfully relaxing    but it didn't get me pregnant!  Erm, have now moved onto acupuncture which I am finding OK.

It's good to see from this board that IUI does work for people...  

best wishes and babydust all round


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Karen - I've popped your message in here - so hopefully some of the IUI ladies
will be able to help you 

Looby xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Yay, Eimer, CONGRATULATIONS!  
You've given all of us hope. Thanks and good luck. 
     ^pompom


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.

Kissy Bear - thanks for the bubbles and hugs ... just what I needed!  I couldn't have a cry yesterday cos I was at my work when the  showed up.  I hate it when that happens!  I had a reflexology session straight after work yesterday so I'm feeling nice and relaxed today.  Setting up a 2WW thread like the clomid thread is a good idea ... I used to like being able to see who was nearing their testing date!

Lola - welcome to FF

Eimer - congratulations on your BFP

Good luck to everyone else     

Txx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Goodddddddddd morninggggggggggggggg IUI Chickssssssss 

Still on the sick hence the message. Feeling very dizzy but hey I think the noises have stopped 

*First things first....* I have spoken to STRuthie (Board Monitor) and she is happy to take our details and add them to the first post. All you need to do is go to page 1 of this thread and PM STRuthie your 2ww information... I.e. Hi STRuthie please add me to the 2ww list. With your name (FF name) and expected test date. This will help us to see who will be testing and when.   

Tiggy! There is nothing like a good cry! Glad you liked my cuddles - they were specially made! Glad to hear you are relaxed! 

ElsBelle- There is hope for all of us! IUI does work or else they wouldn't be waisting all this money through the NHS! Its just a matter of time hun! Chin up hun - I'm routing for you!!   

*Lola C*  Welcome to the IUI Chicks! Sometimes its good to take a break. The more relaxed you are the better the chances!      

 Appleton 79  Sending you loads of love hun! 
I too get scanned and basted by the fertility nurse, except on my 3rd attempt of IUI when the consultant did it. He was so rough - I thought I swallowed a rugby ball  and then went on to pinch me as my worm would not open (maybe cause I was in some pain at this stage!) At our N/East meet, the ladies said to me they cancelled there tx if nurse is not available. So please do not be concerned that the nurse has been basting you. If anything they have more experience and seem to be far more gentle - its probably a blessing in disguise - especially with my experience hun! As for the follicles and expected ov pain, I am not the best person to advise you however the injections are to make your follicles grow, the pain you could have felt was them growing - which I have heard of before and had similar experience with clomid. Maybe some IUI ladies have had more experience with this? I wish I could help you more and in some way take all your worries away... but you need to find something that will be able to distract you from too much technical knowledge. Some ladies here have had the worse 2 week diary and yet they have gotten there BFP! Hun, I pray you get your BFP and know we are all routing for you - no matter what happens from now until your test date keep strong hun!         

To all the lovely chicks on 2ww, basting and just waiting for next tx - fingers, toes, arms and legs all crossed!
  

Information: If you don't know how to PM view the persons profile on the left hand side of the message. There is a "scroll" normally green in colour. If you click on scroll you can send a personal message to that person.

The noises are back....... making me nuts 

Lots of love & cuddles,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya everyone 

I have started a 2ww list on page one of this thread.

If you would like to be added then please pm me and I will pop your name on,just your username and test date will be fine.

Thanks and good luck to you all xxx

P.S 
Thanks for the pm's Kissy bear


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi everyone went for day 8 follicle scan today Ive got one at 13mm one at 11mm and one one right ovary at 9mm, was told to do one more injection tomorrow, the another scan Friday morning then if everything OK the iui will be done Monday  
my latest panic is that what if it should really be done at weekend and i miss my chance because they dont do iui at weekend, am i being stupid? 

hope everyone is ok there are so many people im having trouble keeping up.


----------



## sarahjc74 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi there

I am new to this area and just thought I would say hello.

I am currently injecting ready for IUI am on my 3rd injection and then my 8 day scan on Friday.

Am nervous about it all don't know what to expect really. Will I cope if for some reason they can't do IUI this month? Am I injecting at the right time? So many things running through my head.

Anyway brief bit about me

My name is Sarah I am 33 and have been married for 3 years. I have been with my Husband for 13 years and the fertility problem is with me- I have had endometriosis and am now undiagnosed. 

I have logged on here to talk to others going through the same as although I have great friends they don't really know what I am going through- why is it that everyone else just looks at their partner and falls pregnant? any why is it everywhere I look there is another pregnant lady coming towards me 

Anyway will sign off now but hope to hear from you soon.

Bye for now

SarahJC74
xx


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Hang in there Sarah...I know just how you feel.  Waiting for my IUI appointment and the waiting game is tough.  This site, FF, is really great, you'll get loads of support. And maybe think of some ways to be really nice to yourself right now!  
Its so nice hearing the good news stories on FF or the getting pregant   as its known, because it made me remember that it does happen!!!
Its great to talk about it all too, so well done you for getting here and starting to get it off your chest! 
Good luck with all, I'm sure the other girls can help with your questions, I've all that to come!


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi Sarah your situation sounds very similar to mine I'm 34 and have been ttc for around 5yrs .we had loads of tests and they cant find anything wrong with either of us, we have just started our iui and went for first scan today was so worried they would say we couldn't continue but luckily it was fine, you get over one worry only to be faced with another. it seems like we are virtually at same stage of our treatment if your having first scan Friday.
good luck to you


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Karen - you don't know yet - it could be BFP 
Try not to worry too much and think positive thoughts.
Easier said than done I must admit I send all day thinking "am I aren't I?" "what's that cramp mean?" and I am on practical constant knicker watch.
I am going to watch the box to get my mind off it.
love 
A-M x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm back after a few months off from ttc - although I've been reading your posts every now and again.  Karen - I've upped your bubbles sweetheart, hope they bring you all the luck in the world.  I've started the whole process again and going to the Women's for a scan tomorrow.  Really hope I actually get as far as basting this time.  I only had one little follicle on Tues so hoping he's grown (not sure why he's a he!).

Lots of luck and stay positive.  Good luck to all the ladies on here and look forward to chatting with you again.

love
Clara xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Howzit (how is it) all the lovely IUI Chicks,

Welcome back Clarastara ~ I was just about to give you bubbles and I then read the sign! Shewww that was close  Fingers crossed that you respond to the medication and all goes to plan hun!   

Appleton ~ Sorry hun about giving you the wrong number of bubbles. 

*Annie F - Lots of positive vibes for your test on Sunday (1st July).  *         

Teddy Girl ~ Hope all goes to plan and your follicles keep growing... Keep speaking to your consultant and fertility nurse about ov date over week-end and see what they say.   

Nicola Jones ~ So nice of you to keep popping on and inspiring all of us! Thank you, don't go away! Fingers crossed for tx soon!   

Sarah JC ~ All the tx can be a bit mind blowing! Don't be afraid to ask any questions or ask for a cycle buddy, in this way you can be sure one-to-one with a buddy going through the same thing! Fingers crossed for you hun!   



struthie said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> I have started a 2ww list on page one of this thread.
> 
> ...


Ladies, take the opportunity to tell STRuthie about when you expect to test... As you will have noticed page 1 has been updated with all the test dates...
Well still off sick  but feeling a lot better. That much better to start worring that AF is due tomorrow (friday)  although I will only be testing on Monday...

To all the ladies on 2ww, basting and injecting... this is especially for you!!!​[fly]   [/fly]

Lots of love,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

feeling a little down today, the evil witch AF arrived for me yesterday and although I KNOW I don't ovulate without help it's still a bummer when AF shows  

Anyway I hope you are all well and Appleton - it's not over till the fat AF lady sings - keep your chin up!!!! Sending you and all the other ladies    

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Good luck on Monday Kissy bear - my AF is due tomorrow I am usually spotting by now - I don't know if I can hang off testing till Sunday - I guess I'll see if AF turns up. I've got chronic cramping - finding it really hard to concentrate on anything!!
Not much longer now
Good luck everybody
love
Anne-Marie x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

should I ring the hospital, I am on day 48 of a cycle, I had a follie on day one so this cycle was abandoned but I feel totally helpless, don't suppose they will care either way, did a test and am not pg but I knew that anyway?


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi - I'm new to this forum and am on my first IUI.  I'm now 9 days past insemmination - have done the stupidest thing EVER and have POAS - it's -ve of course - so now I've convinced myself it hasn't worked.

I had 100mg Clomid and managed to get 1 x 19mm folly and a 10mm endo.  DH has 16.6 million after washing.  Does that sound ok?  Should I ask for a higher dose if this one is a BFN to try and get an etra folly??  

Thanks in advance for any advice!!  Looking forward to chatting xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, havent felt well last few days sickness etc.... went for scan on wed and had two follies but they hadnt grow since mon so going tmor for another scan and i just realy hope they grown/// fill abit down as my ist iui only had one follie so i didnt get as far as the iui bit. 
      good luck to everyone   ^reiki 
                suziewong xxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

ectaylos said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and am on my first IUI. I'm now 9 days past insemmination - have done the stupidest thing EVER and have POAS - it's -ve of course - so now I've convinced myself it hasn't worked.
> 
> I had 100mg Clomid and managed to get 1 x 19mm folly and a 10mm endo. DH has 16.6 million after washing. Does that sound ok? Should I ask for a higher dose if this one is a BFN to try and get an etra folly??
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!! Looking forward to chatting xx


Its OK, so many of us have done that, just stay positive and don't do any more tests until you are supposed to.
Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo

Ectaylos ~ Welcome to the IUI Thread! I know how frustrating & impatient the 2ww can be for all of us! Fingers crossed hun            

Dobbie ~ I would phone your consultant and ask what can you be given to bring on AF! Or alternatively let them know as they might want you to go back for further scans! Sending you some hugs and love.... 

Suzie ~ Thought I hadn't seen you for a while. Hope tomorrows scan shows some grown follies and hope you too feel better. Fingers crossed for you!         

Annie ~ Lets hope that AF stays away for the both of us tomorrow!      

Looks like tomorrow is a BIG DAY for a few of us!!!​[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Dobbie said:


> should I ring the hospital, I am on day 48 of a cycle, I had a follie on day one so this cycle was abandoned but I feel totally helpless, don't suppose they will care either way, did a test and am not pg but I knew that anyway?


Hi Dobbie,

sounds to me like you're not really being looked after by your clinic and feel quite left alone in this? COuld you go somewhere else (not sure whereabouts in Scotland you are)? also, day 48 sounds very long. Are your cycles usually that long? - Sending you LOADS of good vibes, hun.               

And everybody else out there waiting, hoping, praying, maybe despairing: keep your chins up and look after yourselves as much as you can. I had a very relaxing accupuncture session yesterday, and she did lots to increase bloodflow to the uterus and hopefully aid implantation. My (.)(.) have been sore since yesterday and I've woken up with back pain, my temperature is up again after ovulation. I have twinges in my uterus and soemtimes my nose itches - DOES ANY OF THIS MEAN ANYTHING

Oops, I'm going into rant mode, better sign off now.  I'm expecting lots of good news on this thread over the next few days. Good luck to all the imminent testers! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi girls

sorry i know i dont really belong on here anymore but i hope you dont mind me popping in.

I just really want to wish anne-marie and Kissy bear loads of luck for testing, seems like today is a big day for you both if af doesnt arrive     i will be popping on and hoping to see BFPs for you 
also
Karen, try to stay positive hun, i have got everything crossed for you, you are half way through and i hope this 2nd week goes quick for you and brings you the BFP you so deserve. the very best of luck to you

good luck to everyone else

Eimer x


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi everyone just had day ten scan, got one good size follie and two small, iui to be done Monday 
i have been doing menopur injections every  other day last one yesterday, consultant didn't tell me if I'm to do do another tomorrow before i do trigger shot at eight pm, i forgot to ask and now cant get through to hospital, does anyone know?


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

TEDDY GIRL ~ One good size folly sounds fantastic    
Sorry I can't help you about injections but keep trying the hospital hun - you are bound to get through sooner or later.
Will keep fingers crossed for Monday and hope goes to plan hun...      

EIMER  ~ Thanks for your kind words and warm wishes. Every little wish counts - Thanks hun!  

Elsbelle ~ Oh hun I so wish all those symtoms are a good sign of a BFP... although clomid side effects and normal pregnancy side effects are sore (.)(.) - the twinges in the uterus     Its  the itchy nose thats thrown me              

 Annie  Kissy Bear  Annie  Kissy Bear  Annie 

Lots of love to everyone,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

Any BFPs yet?   for kissy bear and annie

Teddy girl, well done on the follie, talk to it nicley over the weekend and good luck fo rmonday. Keep trying you'll get the hospital soon.

Elsbelle, not sure about the itchy nose but everything else sounds hopefull, when do you test?

Dobbie, Sorry you are feeling so abandoned, ring teh clinic and pester them, at least they might suggest soemthing that will put your mind at rest.

Karen try to stay  , look what happened to eimer ..... thinking of you hun

sarah, nicola, clara, lola and tiggy

Well after last months abandoned cycle I'm going back to the clinic this afternoon to pick up my drugs for the next one. Then its just waiting on  ..... could be any time now

love ZP


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Kissy Bear
Good luck Kissy - I hope we get through today and the weekend and come out with GREAT news
Fingers crossed 
All seems good so far 
I feel a bit dizzy  
Good luck zp
love 
Anne-Marie x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Kissy Bear and Annie F - good luck for the next few days.    

Teddy Girl - good luck for Monday   

ZP -   for your next cycle

ElsBelle - I have a lot of uterus twinges these days a few days before and quite a while after ovulation and I'm sure it's my womb lining thickening.  I've only been having these twinges since I've been getting acupuncture.  I've always been told an itchy nose means you're looking for a fight   

Appleton - don't dispair yet, you've still got quite a while before you test.   

SuzieWong - I hope your follies have had a nice big growth spurt 

Ectaylas - Welcome to FF.  The size of your follie and DH's   sound OK to me, but I've not had IUI before so I'm no expert!  Good luck with this cycle   

Scousemouse - Sorry AF showed up

Nicola - How are you doin?  Have you heard from your clinic yet?

Sarah - welcome to FF.  How did your 8 day scan go? 

Hi to everyone I've missed.

I was under the impression that AF would be heavier now that I'm sniffing but it all seems pretty normal to me.  I don't get scanned until 3 July so hopefully everything will be down-regged by then.  I've been getting lots of hot flushes over the past week.  It's like clomid without the mood swings (so far!).  Has anyone found that they've put on weight whilst they've been on the puregon and syrenal?  I've still not managed to lose all my clomid weight so I'm dreading putting on any more weight!

Have a good weekend

Txx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, well went for scan today and the two follies havent grow    but there was two new ones so they have up my menopur to 225 daily injec ... as any one been on this dose ... as am worried as think this is alot just hope the follies grow buy mon or this 2nd cyle will be abandoned   
    goodluck for bfn //// lets hope we get some moor .....soon 
                    belucky suziewong xx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Hope they keep growing Suzie wong - I think my dose was upped that much when my follicles were a bit slow during IVF and they were fine in the end.
Tiggy hope all going to plan - good luck on scan.

I am getting so nervous. Still no AF but could that be the medication? I usually start spotting day 22 and I am on day 25 now. My consultant said to test Sunday or Monday - does that mean I will get a better result on Monday? Should I wait one more day? I don't know if I can!

Not so crampy now just sore boobs - OOOOHHHH I don't know what to think!!!!

Good luck everybody
love
Anne-Marie x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Annie      

I know how frustrating it is... I am crossing my legs in case AF shows and I so badly don't want it either!!!!!

                         

Suzie ~ I hope your follicles grow bigger by Monday. What size are they at the moment? Sorry, but maybe one of the IUI ladies taking injections can help?  I hope all goes to plan by Monday so sit back and enjoy the week-end - easier said than done!    

Tiggy ~ Thanks for all the wishes... I am not on the injections yet so wont know, however I know clomid side-effects can be to put on weight. Hope you loose that extra pound or two... I know on the clomid thread we had a weight loss board... and every one gave good receipies and suggestions and of course invaluable support.        

Lots of fingers crossed this week-end!
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Good luck to AnnieF & KissyBear, seriously hope to see your   announcement soon, you both must me so nervous, thinking of you both!!!   

Suziewong - sending some growing vibes to your follies  

Tiggy - good luck for your scan on Tuesday, hope your cycle is progressing the way it should!  

ZP - seems strange to say this but I hope AF doesn't keep you waiting long, that way you can get tx going again  

Teddy girl - good luck for monday hun   

Elsbelle - good luck   hope you symptomes are a sign of an imminent 

Appleton - keep your chin up hun, its not over till the evil witch sings - fingers crossed for you and all the ladies about to test, have some extra     and   

ectaylos - we;ve all tested too early at some point, I did it when I was on clomid loads of times! good luck  

Dobbie - hope this cycle ends for you soon hun so you can get treatment started again  

clarastara  - good luck for tuesday,hope "he's" grown  

Nicolajones - hope you get your appointment soon, I know how agonising it can be waiting - us ttc'er have to have loads of patients or we'd all go mad!   

sarahjc74 - its normal to have all those questions runing through your head, hope your scan went well on friday and they gave some good news.

If I've forgotten anyone I'm sorry  

hope your all having a good weekend!

fingers crossed fo us all!!!

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

AnnieF-  Wishing you all the best of luck for a  !!!  

  

  

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies hope you are all well! 
Im due to start stimming nxt weekawiting for AF to show! Can i join you all! 

Becki x


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Can I join too?  Ther are so many of you, i'll never keep up!

Just waiting to get started again. Had to stop our first attemt last month due to smear test resut being inadequate.  Now waiting for results again.  Although I think Af on her way as getting pains already.  Took Clomid for 5 day this cycle but had to susspend cycle at day 10!! Gutted  Will Clomid make AF worse/Early?late? as pains bad already and only at day 20 now?

Exx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Guess what? 

Did a test this morning and there's a faint line!

Feel so relieved and happy and really hope this one stays the distance!

Good luck Kissy Bear

love Anne-Marie x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Anne-Marie

Massive congratulations      fantastic news

wishing you a happy and healthy 8 weeks

eimer x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

just noticed i put 8 weeks, meant 8 months !!!!!!!!


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Anne-marie   to AF congratulations, thats great news......

 for the next 8 months

love ZP


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Anne-Marie!

Well done chick, big congratulations to you, am sooo pleased for you! Now try to relax especially over the next 8 weeks!!! and enjoy the next 8 months!

Lots of love

Katie and Bubba! xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATONS AnnieF

So pleased for you hun

Have a healthy and happy 8 months

scousemouse
xxx
Long may the BFP continue!!!!!!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*Annie Annie Annie!!!*
What wonderful news!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you! I wish you all the the love one can hope for between mother and child!   

Just to let you know I wont be testing as AF arrived this morning.  Upwards and onwards and trying to stay positive.
Its good to hear 2 positive pregnancies from IUI this week -so ladies don't get disheartened as you will could be next!

All fingers and toes still crossed for all IUI ladies! Chins up and will be keeping an eye out on all of you!

Love,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

so sorry kissy  , will you go again this month?

take care 

love ZP


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry Kissybear


----------



## Span (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi would just like to introduce myself. But first congratulations to Annie and so sorry kissybear. Last month was my first iui. AF arrived early last week so was able to test. Told that still have large follicle from last month so can't have 2nd attempt till August. Then got message today from close friend announcing she is pregnant. Of course am pleased, but sooooo jealous. Spent most of the day upset. Have been wanting to post on here for a few months, but today was the final straw and has made me make the move. Sorry for the whinge, but that is how I feel today. Good luck to everyone else. Hope to meet lots of new friends. Thanks for listening! Span x


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Ladies
Many thanks for all your kind words and bubbles.
So so sorry to hear your news Kissy Bear - I hope you're OK you have been such a support to me thanks.
Welcome Span I hope it goes well for you in August - good luck!
I am feeling very tired and so so relieved to get my result. If IUI works for an old 38 year like me there must be hope for you ladies.
So fingers crossed there will be more BFPs on this site soon.
Thanks again,
love and hugs
Anne-Marie x


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Span, hang in there - and great that you are letting all that sad emotion out, better out than in! Congrats for plucking up and getting it all out on FF, you'll find it sooo helpful. Fingers crossed for August. I'm waiting on my appointment, due July....now!!! Fingers crossed for us allxxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All

I'm new to this site and wondered if I could join in? You are all so upbeat and supportive of each other and i'm in need of some encouragment and advice! Forgive me if I writing in the wrong section - haven't been on one of these before!

I've been ttc for 3 yrs, i'm 32 & DH 39 - unexplained infertility. I'm currently on my 3rd IUI (last 2 bfn's - if I knew how to do a sad face symbol it would be here) and on my 2nd day of 2ww and i'm already going bananas!! I've had 5 days off work and decided this time to take it easy and relax - easier said than done! I've got serious ants in my pants and just can't seem to chill out, plus i've got period type pains and clearly can't stop thinking something must be wrong!

If anyone thinks I might be a slight worrier you would be spot on!

The last two IUI's i was given cyclogest but this time i have to do 2 pregnyl injections within the next week - has anyone else had to do this? 

Good luck and fingers crossed to all

Tilly x


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

hi everyone

It's been a month since my last post. My 1st attempt was negative.  .  I was really disappointed but not really surprised. Sorry I have taken so long to reply to messages. I was a bit low after the result and threw myself into work. I'm about to start IUI number 2. I've still got my fingers crossed for you all girls!  . Will anyone else be on day 1 about next tuesday? I need a buddy! 

Amelie
XXX


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Anne-Marie - Congratulations!!     That's fantastic news and you must both be over the moon.  Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, Annie thats lovely news you must be so happy xx so sorry to the other girl who got af 2day    my heart goes out to you xx . to the two new girls youve come to the right place ,,,, will i go for scan tmor and i just hope my follies have grow please please    as they will call this iui of and as this happend last month will realy hurt    so just hope its ok,,,  belucky suziewong xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Suzie-wong - hope you get good news at your scan hun!!

Appleton - really hope you wrong about AF  

welcome to the board span & tillyK - hope your not here for long (for all the right reasons)

good luck to everyone else

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.  We finally made it to a basting this time after our last cycle which didn't get that far (the case of the mysterious disappearing follicle) so I'm concentrating on being pleased we made it to basting.  Anyway, just wanted to check in as I'm now on the 2ww.

Lots of luck to everyone and well done Anne-Marie.

Clara x


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi everyone

congratulations to annie on your bfp   
kissy bear hope your ok

i had my iui today seemed to go ok they said DH sample was good, taking it easy today and resting.

good luck to everyone where ever your up to


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wanted to tell Kissybear that I'm really sorry    showed up.  Take care and thinking about you 

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I've been away over the weekend and am just checking back in.

Anne Marie -  on your    

Kissy Bear - so sorry, hun, keep your spirits up, it will happen in the end  

appleton - it ain't over yet, try and hang in there!

Everybody who's starting the 2ww after IUI -   GOOD LUCK  

I'm still waiting...


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All

Just wanted to say thank you for the warm welcome.

Appleton - keep your pecker up! sending you a big surge of     (thanks for the smiley face tip by the way - could soon go smiley face mad and hopefully with lots of   for you all!)

Hope scan went well suzie-wong.

Span - i have a friend who is preg too 1st go at ICSI. So over the moon for her but can't help feeling a little down in the mouth particularly when she comes out with things like 'I don't know why people make such a fuss about injections, there really is nothing to it' You have to take things with a pinch of salt at the mo i suppose although not easy when emotions are running high.

Hope all the 2ww'ers are doing well sending you all truckloads of luck and   .

Tilly x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Gooddddddddddddd Dayyyyyyyyyyyyy IUI Ladies!

Wow - how many new faces (names) have sprung up over the week-end! A big warm welcome to TillyK and Span and 
a big welcome back kiss to our old cycle mates Amelie & Eli G 

Elsbelle ~ All fingers crossed for your test on Saturday!     Thanks for your good wishes!

Angel129 ~ You are an angel for all your support. 

Teddy Girl ~ Glad to hear IUI went well today! *PM* STRuthie and advise her of your test date so she can add it to page 1 of the thread - then we can remind ourselves whose testing when! Take it easy, put you feet up and some where in between all that - RELAX!  Fingers crossed hun!   

Clarastara ~ Well done on the basting hun! *PM* STRuthie and advise her your test date...(as above) I bet you feel so relieved after that disappearing follie last month! (I have lost some marbles  - so if you find any you know they mine). Fingers crossed hun   

Scousemouse ~    Thats 3 special wet sloppy kisses for all your lovely messages! Not long until the 17th   

Suzie-Wong ~ Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you and hope your follies have grown!   

Appleton ~ Not long hun - keep your chin up!   

Ectaylos ~ Hellooooo - how is tx going?

EmelieS ~ Welcome back hun! Hope you find IUI # 2 a little easier.   

Tilly K ~ WELCOME! There is nothing wrong in asking too many questions    

Nicola Jones ~ Its JUly hun! Not much longer to wait! Fingers crossed its sooner rather than later!   

Span ~ I am so sorry I only read your message today hun - We know how you feel and no-one can take that pain away. A big warm welcome and remember the first step is to log on and post a message, after that it is easy - well done! I hope you find the FF site useful and its amazing how much better it can make you feel! I am sure you will find a friend or two on this roller coaster ride. The ladies are fantastic! Sending you loads of cuddles 

ZP ~ Thanks for your warm wishes, I really appreciate all your support! When will you try your next round of IUI? Fingers crossed it will be soon hun!   

Now two very special ladies have been left out.... Mmmmm I wonder who they can be?
*Annie & Eimer * ~ Hope all is well with your BFP's! Thinking of you and hope all goes to plan   I am sure going to me you! 

Me me me me me ~ Just wanted to thank everyone for all the love and attention you have given me over the last 2 days. The tears have dried up and I guess its now time to get up as we do... and face what ever the future holds. My consultant has now added me to the 18 month list for IVF and we discussed 3 more cycles of IUI while we wait. Just not sure, but I will give it a break before we try again!

To all the ladies on 2ww here is some very special wishes just for you!!!​[fly]   [/fly]​
As always love, cuddles and warm wet kisses,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

KissyBear - So sorry to hear the   showed up.   

Annie F - Congratulations and good I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months (and beyond!)

Welcome to Tilly and Span

Clarastara - good luck for your 2ww

I went for my baseline scan this morning and everything was OK so I've now started my injections.  I did the first one all by myself.  I'm soooo pleased with myself, which is ridiculous cos I know thousands of girls manage to inject themselves!  I was all prepared to get DH to inject me in my leg cos the thought of injecting into my stomach gives me the heebie-jeebies!  But the sister at my fertility clinic is so good that she'd talked me through injecting myself into my belly before I had the chance to think about it!  I'm getting 75iu of Puregon, and I'm to go back for a scan on Monday to see how I'm doing.

   to all

Txx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi everyone

there seems to be so many ladies on this thread at moment hard to keep up lets hope we are heading for a bumper lot of .
Ive got a few twinges today on my left hand side could be result of menopur and trigger shot or just nerves.

Clara i think we may be testing around the same date.

appleton hope your OK

good luck to everyone


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Well tomrrow is cd5 for me and I have my scan and picking up my injections  looking for any tips or hints from those ladies who got a BFP on IUI.


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Dont know if you remember me! i was on here in jan with 2nd failed IUI, im about to start again!
Awaiting AF hopefully by the weekend.

Love becki xx

p.s hope you all well


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well this is my first post!  DH and I have been TTC for four and a half years and this is our 4th IUI.  I am seriously struggling.  Am on day 11 after iui today and have been having cramps for 3 days and starting spotting this morning, though tiny tiny amount.  My ()() are painful and I have been bloated for days.  After I eat the wind pain is unbelievable.  Anyone had all these symptoms and got a BFP?  

I was so sure it would be this month, I am feeling really down.  

Anyone out there at the same stage/going through the same thing?


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

stay calm, relax, dont over analyise things... and do everything you normally would.... I did and i got BFP first time round  

Good Luck xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just echoing what sweetcheeks has said.  I did not do anything different with any of my IUI procedures.  I carried on my life as normal, and I got a BFP. 

Just try to relax, and sending you lots of luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Ganda ~ Welcome to the IUI Thread. We all know how difficult the 2WW (2 weeks wait) can be and so wish you all the very best in the next coming days.    What medications are you having with your tx?

Hello Becki ~ Welcome back hun. I think we are going to have to do the AF dance to bring it on... Here goes        
 All the best for your next cycle hun!

Hi Teddy Girl ~ All positive pains we hope and fingers crossed   

To all the ladies on 2ww​ [fly]  ​[/fly]


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi there

I think IUI working is all about timing, the timing is crucial to hit ovulation just right.
On my first IUI i had ovulation pains the day before basting where as 2nd iui i had the pains on the day of basting and got a BFP
On my first iui i carried on as normal and got a BFN but on my 2nd i rested more, ate brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice.
Who knows if that made a difference or not maybe it still would of worked if i carried on as normal

best of luck to you

eimer x


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

everyone, 
I'm waiting for my first and only free go at IUI, and on 2ww for AF(keeping fingers and legs crossed), as I'm always optimistic we could do it by our self! 
Would love to join you all.
Good luck everyone! 

bubsx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Bubs4me! Welcome to FF.     Fingers crossed all goes to plan. Not sure why you would only be givwn one go? I have sent you some bubbles to help you on your way! 

To all the other IUI ladies ~ Where are you hiding? Hope no-one has scared you off!  

Appleton and Elsbelle ~ Keeping my fingers and toes crossed hun for your tests... Its not long now    

  

Lots of love, cuddles and kisses,
Kissy Bear


----------



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Kissy Bear and hello to everyone else.

Well AF came in full flow today, so guess I'm not pregnant.  

I have been doing IUI with 50mg Clomid and pregnyl to trigger ovulation.  I ovulate on my own, but my Dr said there was no real success in doing IUI without drugs.  AM seriously wondering if there is any point in continuing with IUI.  I am supposed to do 6 to be eligible for 1x IVF on the NHS, but am really questionning whether ther eis any point doing IUI for the 5th and 6th times.  Does anyone know whether anyone has any success after 4, or is there no point?  

Also does anyone know of any other tests that can be done.  I have had what I think are the basics, Lap + dye, various hormone blood tests etc.  A friend of mine knows someone who found out by a test that her body was fighting her partners sperm, anyone know what that is about.  And also I wonder if I'm conceiving but not managing to stay pregnant.  Anyone know of any tests for that sort of thing?

xxxxx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi everyone

hi ganda  i think there is a cervical mucus test you can have done which tests whether your mucus is hostile to sperm. there are lots of ladies on here who have had success with iui but i suppose it depends on your individual circumstances and how you feel about continuing, good luck to you whatever you decide. 

I'm on day three of wait, has anyone used progesterone pessaries, then had pains just below rib cage like a light cramp Ive been getting them all day. 

good luck everyone


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey 

Kisssy bear.. thank you for AF dance will await to see if works! 

Hope everyone else good! 
AS you can tell still awaiting AF

Becki x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls , been for scan today day 12 and got 3 follies 1 at 24 1 at 17 and 1 at 16 so im realy pleased after the last few days so iui on fri so glad that ive got this far ,,,, hope the girls on the 2ww r ok good luck xxx
                  be lucky suziewong xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Suziewong - your follies sound an excellent size.  Well done you!  Good luck with IUI on Friday  

Becki - Hope AF shows up soon  

Teddy Girl - I've not used pessaries before so I can't answer your question.  I hope you've not got any pains today 

Ganda - sorry to hear AF showed up.  I asked my clinic if they'd do a post coital test to check for my mucus killing DH swimmers but they said they wouldn't do it as there are too many false results and the test is not reliable.  Have you ever tried using pre-seed when you're TCC naturally?  It's a lubricant that is meant to be like female mucus and is supposed to be good if you've got mucus problems.  I've no idea if I've got problems with my mucus, but I use it anyway just in case.  It's expensive, so I only use it around ovulation.

Bubs - welcome to the IUI thread.

I went for acupuncture last night.  When the needles were in, the acupuncturist did some hypnotherapy with me.  I had been worried that I'd laugh when he was trying to hypnotise me, but I needn't have worried as he was cracking jokes whilst he was getting me to do some visualisation.  This guys is as mad as a bag of spanners, bless him.  I kept thinking that surely it's not right that I'm lying there laughing at his corny jokes whilst trying to visualise embryos and babies etc.  But give him his due, I felt really relaxed once he'd finished.  

Take care everyone

Txx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Mornin' everybody,

am feeling really low and disheartened today . Am tired with sore (.)(.), emotional, slight headache - all the signs that AF is on her way. It's been 2 weeks since the IUI and I'm officially on knickerwatch now . Have got an accupuncture session this afternoon and am hoping it'll put me back on an even keel.

Suzie Wong, great news about our follies!!  

Back to the day job! Thanks for listening.


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Eimer on my first IUI I rested well, did the pineapple and brazil nut thing and got a BFN - guess its different from everyone - on this second IUI I haven't got time off work for the 2/3WW so this one will be different!


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Thank you kissy for bubbles.  

Sending love to everyone and loads of        

I'm one week away from a/f and don't  have any signs, i usually have sore (.)(.) but nothing, probably nothing, but its niggerling in the back of mind, if i could be!  , its nice to know I'm not the only one who drives themself insane with this stuff! 

For those who don't want a/f      

love bubsx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hello ladies 

bubs and ellsbell no what you mean with the waiting I'm on day four today and already feeling like its the hardest thing ever, been having cramp type pains in belly not sure what it is whether its remains of menopur or pessaries or just nerves, never had anything quite like it though, anyone else had this?

good luck everyone


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

 and     to Teddy Girl, Bubs4me, Ellsbell, and everyone else on 2ww!!!!! Remember it's not over until AF sings so please think positively and take good care of youselves. (Sounds strange but I really envy you, cant wait for my 2ww's although I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck!!!)

Tiggy they say laughter is the best medicine so well done to your acupuncturist.  They did a study in America where during and just after fertility tx they had performers (comedians, magicians etc) putting on a bit of a show for the ladies and the BFP rate went up by 25% so keep on laughing hun!   

Suziewong - well done re your follies - 3 all of great sizes WOW  

Ganda - so sorry AF has arrived and your disheartened with tx but you know what they say "if at first you dont succeed......."  keep the faith hun and stay strong  

A big hello to anyone I've forgotton!!!!

   
   
   
    for us all!!

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*IUI Chicks Rule*​[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All 


On day 7 of 2ww - think it's day 7 is the day you have IUI day 1 Feeling quite jolly today which very suspect!! Usually on the 2ww i turn into a nasty dragon snapping at anything in my path! 
Please, please, please keep the evil   from my door!!!

Teddy Girl - I've been having cramps too but can't remember getting them on the pesseries - sorry. I'm on Pregnyl instead of pesseries and getting pains - they are ranging from stabbing pains to the feeling of trapped wind(tmi-sorry!!) in the evenings my tummy feels really heavy (could be my iffy cooking of course ) my knockers are a bit sore too but only on the outer side (possibly down to my ill fitting bra!!)

Good Luck Appleton for you test tomo   

Sending everyone oodles of         

Must dash haven't done knickerwatch for at least 10 mins!!

Tilly xx

Please, please, please keep the evil   from my door!!!


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls will today my iui day dh gone to do his bit because its at another hospial at im going at 1, my so nervse it realy hurts me ,,, but so glad to get this far ,,,, please send me lots of     thanks 
    thanks for all your surport ,,,, luv suziewong xxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladies AF still has not arrived and not to sure what to do! stoppped provera 2 sundays ago! clinic said just wait! 

Anyone else been through this! or am i unique! 

Sending       &       to you all! #

Love becki x


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hello ladies hope everyone is doing ok

tilly I'm on day five, the cramps don't seem as bad today but still got them a bit, know what you mean about the wind . my boobs feel the same sometimes i think maybe there hurting but not enough to make me think its anything other than my mind.

Susie Wong well done on getting to iui day i wish you loads and loads of luck and hoping its your time for a 
            .


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS HUN*[/size]

Am so pleased for you - well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a healthy and happr pregnancy!!!

All the best for the next 8 months

WOW - bumper crop of BFP's hopefully!!!! 
      

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

Karen congratulations thats fantastic news, well done, you bring hope to the rest of us with your success, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Karen, Sincere Congratulations on your BFP!!  All the best for a happy, healthy 8 months!!!

Suziewong-  Thinking about you and sending loads of     your way!!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Fabulous news Karen!!  - you've given me some hope that it could be 3rd time lucky for me too!!!

Hope everyone else it feeling chipper today!

            

Tilly xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Karen, what fantastic news!   

 to everyone else.

Txx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Karen 

Fantastic news, well done. Wishing you a happy pg.

Granda, bubs, tilly, els and teddy girl,   for this 2ww  

Becki,   come on AF

Suzie, hope it all went OK today

Kissy, how you doing? 

Tiggy, I'm imagining you at the acuputurist laughing, its a good story   it helps

Scousemouse, what a great piece of research.

After my abandoned cycle I'm sitting out this one and will start again next month this time with injectables.

Anyone got any weekend plans? I'm off to see shrek 3.

Love ZP


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello,


Congratulations Karen on  ,  great news! 

Hope everyone is doing okay.  

Boobs started to hurt now so   is on her way,  got Dr appointment next week for last blood tests before getting iui appointment, just gonna focus on that and try and ignore that   is coming.

Good luck everyone on 2ww.  Hope those    do there job. 


hugs to everyone  

bubsx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Massive congratulations Karen

      

I am so pleased for you, wow we really are on a roll. thats 3 BFPs in just over a week!!!

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy, you deserve it so much hun

take care

eimer x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls will karen im over the moon for u    thats now 4 i dont know if you remenber sameone called lisa , she also got bfn ,,,  
    will i had my iui today at 1 so im now on the 2ww so please work /// it wasnt to bad am trying to rest on and off but not easy with a little girl who doesnt know whats going on but would luv to be a big sister ,
                belucky godbless suziewong xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen!!

WOW AMAZING NEWS, congratulations babycakes, I have sent you a message honey!!

Lots of love

Katie xxxxxxx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,

a very special and very silly pompon dance to say CONGRATULATIONS !                                                                       

Call me OTT (or simply odd) but I'm over the moon for you. It jst gives me hope that maybe maybe maybe it's my turn next...

Well done again. Best of luck with your pg.


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Karen.... CONGRATULATIONS, have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Too everyone who gave me the AF dances! THEY WORKED!!!! 
Start stimming monday and have scan following monday! so excited! 

Love to you all

Becki x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello everyone,

just to let you know that the witch showed up this morning as expected.  I had a feeling this would happen and am not too sad today. Watched an episode of Holby last night and cried my eyes out, got it all out of the way, I s'pose. 

Now I'm ready to start all over again and will start taking Clomid tomorrow, so expect some cray-zee post from me... .

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting! I'll be joining you again soon.

A lovely (hopefully not too wet) weekend to all!


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

so sorry Elsbelle. Good luck with your next cycle.

          Congratulations Karen!!!!!!!!!!!

I am now 5 weeks pregnant - keep getting light headed and dizzy and hungry.

love to all,

Let's have some more BFPs

Anne-Marie x


----------



## pombal (Jan 17, 2007)

Hiya,

Good luck with your second iui. My diagnosis is very similar and I got my BFP on the 4th go. 
I cut out heavy gym classes and limited my caffeine intake in the 2ww. I don't really believe that it made a difference as many people get BFP's without changing their routine but I just thought it couldn't hurt.
I think the reason I got my BFP with iui was down to my clinic. They always evaluated the negative cycles and then modified the protocol slightly.
Best of luck with cycle number 2 - have my fingers crossed for you.

Pombal x


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I've been off for a couple of weeks, just getting myself together for next cycle. I have collected my drugs and am just waiting for   to show. Congratulations to Eimer, Karen & Annie on their  's and   to those that need them and   for everyone on the 2ww. Love Melanie


----------



## Span (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
 Karen. It gives us all some hope that it does work. I've been so busy this week having not had time to log on. Had more unhappy news another friend announced she was pregnant (that is two in a week). Now feeling strong thanks to all of your support and positive thoughts. Wishing everyone good luck for a BFP. Hope you've all had a good weekend. Span


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Karen

Just wanted to pop on and say many many congratulations!!!!  

      

I'm a former IUI girl - used to write on here a lot and always read the news!!  Anyway - get yourself over to the 'waiting for a first scan board' (under Bun in the Oven) - there are lots of girls going through the same thing at the moment and the board is a great support whilst waiting for scans and worrying yourself to death!!!  

Hope the injections go well and you have a healthy 8 months ahead!

take care  

Molly xxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

wonderful news Karen, have a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies hows everyone doing?

its a week now since i had my iui and the wait is really starting to get to me and i know this week it will get worse, just want it to work so much, the pessaries are still upsetting my stomach a bit and making my boobs feel tender. 

good luck to us all


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Teddy Girl - the 2WW sucks, eh?!  Good luck for the rest of your 2WW     

Span - I know how you feel when friends announce they're pregnant.  My best friend had her 3rd baby recently and I struggled to accept she was pregnant at first but once I got my head round it I've been fine.  I feel slightly sad when I hold her baby boy but I feel happy for her at the same time.

Elsbelle - Sorry to hear AF showed up   

I went for a scan this morning and I've got 3 follies, I think she said there are 2 at 14 and 1 at 10 or 11, or maybe she said one at 14, 1 at 10 and 1 at 11.  My head's mince this morning, I'm not really sure what she said.  My clinic aim for 1 or 2 follies (they won't want me to go ahead if there are 3) so I've to phone the clinic this afternoon to see if they want me to reduce my dose of puregon.  I've to go back for another scan on Wednesday.  

I've been doing my hypnotherapy cd over the weekend and feel very relaxed and almost quite positive about this cycle.  Which is surprising for me cos I'm more of a glass half empty kinda gal!  Let's hope this positivity lasts!

Take care

Txx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies

i feel terrible today, really Craggy think its the start of pmt which means it hasn't worked this time .
trying to remain optimistic but its getting harder as time goes on as feel i will get  .

hope everyone else is doing ok,


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Girls

Oh Teddy   2ww is so hard and fustrating but don't give up hope yet (look at how well we've done over the last few weeks). look after yourself and I hope the next week goes fast for you. 

Span, pg freinds are so hard to deal with I never know what to do with myself. 

Tiggy, well done on the folicles,   that 2 will grow nice and big and the other will disapear. Good luck for wednesday.

Mel, any sign of AF yet?

else, how you doing?

Suzie, how are you feeling   for 2ww

Hi to everyone else trying or waiting for IUI

love ZP


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Karen - Have you heard when you're getting your first scan yet?

Hmmmm ... I'm not so sure sticking egg white up your front bottom is a good idea.  I know some women do it, but you're risking giving yourself infections and doing yourself some damage, there must be some kinda salmanella risk.  Not to mention the fact that it might turn to scrambled egg if your fru-fru gets a bit warm ... that'd make it a bit more difficult for the swimmers to make it to their destination!!  A better way of helping with lack of EWCM is to use Preseed which is a lubricant designed for women who are TTC as it is PH balanced and doesn't kill off the sperm like other lubricants. There are a lot of Preseed success stories on the internet.  

Teddy - Don't give up hope yet.  Am I right in thinking you've still got a week of the 2WW left?  There's still plenty of time for something to happen.  (Please remind me I said this when I'm being negative on my 2WW!!)


I completely misheard the sizes of my follicles yesterday, they're 10mm, 12.5mm and 13mm.  No idea where I got 14mm from.  Must've been the voices in my head again!  Back tomorrow for another scan.

Txx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have not posted in this romm before, I dont think anyway, but I would be grateful with some advice on the next step,,,,I have had the neccesary things and am ready for my first IUI, can someone remind me if I telephone on the first day of my cycle, and if so what happens next?
I know I could ring CARU but feel like an idiot for asking really, as if why would'nt I know already, but I seemed to shut thing sout of my head I can get anything back in and dont remember.

MJ


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi tiggy I'm on day eight so your right i have a bit to go yet my AF is due 17th July. your follies sound great keeping fingers crossed for you that they become perfect.             

Karen thanks for your support it really gave me a boost and i hope so much you are right.


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

MJ

Welcome to the iui thread. Join the girls on the IUI girls trying to conceive forum. they are full of info and support. i would have gone mad without that forum!!!

As for your question, i was told to phone clinic on day 1 of cycle to arrange a day 9 scan. I would call your clinic on day 1 and they will tell you what the next step is. All depents on if you are having a medicated cycle.

good luck

Eimer


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks Eimer,

I jsut read the beginners guide,,and managed to copy to word so i can print it, its so much nicer to have things explained easily like that, at appointments I am ao tense that I mishear information.

thanks you

M


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

HI girls well im now on day 5 of the 2ww and am so so ```````````````neg at times but trying to stay    if you know what i mean ,,, 
  teddy goodluck with your 2ww the things we put are selfs througth 
    tiggy good follies babe x 
  karen glad things are going well for you x 
    goodluck everyong please let it be are time xxxxxxxxxxx   :-
                        suziewong xxxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Karen - you're braver than me if you'd try the egg white thing.  Or maybe you're not thinking straight cos those pregnancy hormones have kicked in   

Suzie - it's difficult to stay positive during the 2WW.  I think the 2WW is worse than all the injections and scans!!  

I went for my scan this morning and I'm over stimulated.  I've got a follie at 17mm, another at 15.5 and then several more at 13.  The nurse didn't want to leave any longer as she's worried that the follies at 13 will mature.  So I've just been given my trigger shot.  She thinks the 15.5 follicle will grow at least 0.5mm before I ovulate so here's hoping!  My womb lining is 6.6, which I know they'd like it to be thicker but the nurse said she's not worried about it as it's looking good and it will thicken more before I ovulate.  I wasn't expecting all this to happen so soon and I'm feeling slightly shocked and dazed!!  As I'm getting Ovulation Induction rather than IUI I've been told to have BMS on Thursday and Friday.  Hopefully Friday will bring us some luck as it's our 11th wedding anniversary.

Good luck to everyone

Txx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

good morning ladies 

tiggy just want to wish you luck now you have had trigger shot, i felt very sick about twelve hours after mine hope your ok.

i feel a little bit better mood wise than yesterday, this morning i had very light cramps only briefly bit like AF pains, I'm going to try and keep hope alive for at least another couple of days. poor DH is suffering with it too i can tell he is also anxious and i want so much to be able to please him and tell his some great news.

good luck everyone


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Good morning

Glad you are feeling a bit more positive teddy, try and hang on, you never know.....

Tiggy, good luck for the  , 11 year aniversary that is impressive maybe its a good sign? Are you doing anything to celebrate (other than the deed)

Hi Karen how are you feeling has it sunk in yet?

Suzie,   for you hun

hello to everyone else

ZP


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Teddy - I'm glad you're feeling more positive today.     

ZP - DH and I are going for a meal for our anniversary.  We've decided we'll get a taxi back so that we can have a wee drink, but we're not gonna drink too much.  Just enough to relax me and not enough to kill off DH's swimmers!!  

When I was at the scan this morning I was asked if I want to carry on sniffing so that I can go straight into my next Ovulation Induction cycle if this one fails, or if I want to take a break and start sniffing again on day 21 of my next cycle.  The fertility sister is on holiday in August so if I take a break I won't be starting injections till September.  I was really looking forward to not having to do the sniffing and having a break, but I don't want to have to wait till September for my next OI round.  Has anyone else done 2 back to back IUIs without a break?  And without going completely loopy on all the drugs?  

Txx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Karen, I'm glad IUI worked for you before you got to the egg white stage   I've done some strange things whilst TTC.  My acupuncturist told me he thought I needed an iron supplement, but he wanted to make sure he was right so he wanted to do a test first.  So he cut off a huge clump of my hair, held a crystal over the hair and actually asked the crystal if I should take the iron supplement.  Crystal said yes!  So I've been merrily taking a disgusting liquid drink just cos some man waved a bit of pretty glass over my hair!  God knows if it's doing me any good, but it's worth a go! And my hair will grow back eventually   You must be so excited about your hcg results.  Twins would be great.   

Take care

Txx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies

all this talk of egg white and crystal balls is making me laugh!  and thats a good thing because could do with good chuckle this week

Karen thats great news about the hcg results twins would be fantastic.

tiggy hope you have a great anniversary maybe its a good omen and you will get a .

I'm getting funny light cramp feeling in my belly bit like butterflies.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo IUI Chicks...

Just wishing you all the very best on your 2ww! 
[fly]  ​[/fly]

Scousemouse ~ Here is the latest jiggy dance I have made especially for you!      and of course some fire works at the end!  Kissy sings out loud "Things can only get better!"

Runey ~ Hows this abandoned cycle going - keep your chin up hun! By the way how was Shrek 3 - any good? Going to watch Harry Potter on Friday - can't wait! When do you start next cycle with injectables?

Elsbelle ~ I am so sorry witch  arived! I am sending you some very special hugs to make you feel a little better and hope you feel ok soon! Sorry I wasn't here sooner but needed a weeee break from my AF too...

ZP ~ Howzit hun! How are ya doing. Thanks for all your warm wishes. August not long away before you start IUI.

Nicola Jones ~ Are you still here - still hiding? Sending you lots of love hun and can't wait for you to start IUI soon!

Tiggy ~ Fingers crossed for you on the 2ww!   

Suzie ~ I am glad follicles where of a good size. All the best for 2ww and fingers crossed for the BFP   

Teddy Girl ~ Hope all goes well in 2ww Fingers crossed hun!    Nothing is more beautiful than butterfly kisses - so hope you butterflies are just as good a sign!

Becki ~ I am glad you liked my AF dance and even happier it worked for you! Hope all is going to plan with follies and basting and looking forward to hear how ya are!   

Appleton ~ Congratulations on your BFP. Your test sounds very positive and all the best hun   

AnnieF ~ How is your BFP coming along? Will send you a PM to catch up!    Hope you having a wonderful time with your family visiting. I know how stresful it can be so lots of extra cuddles for you!

Eimer ~ How is your BFP coming along? It feels like ages since I last heard from you!   

Span, Dobbie, Molly, TillyK and Angel129 and all the other ladies who have not posted for a while... You better get typing so we can wish you well in your cycle! Fingers crossed that all goes to plan!

Me me me me me... Being to busy at work to remember to phone Fertility Clinic and find out what are my options for IUI... I am slowly recovering from being sick although could do with a good holiday! Mmmmm sound sgood to me...

By the way ladies - don't be shy with the bubbles... I love them!

To all the IUI ladies....
[fly]   [/fly]

As always, love, cuddles and kisses
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## SaraOlive (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Good luck to all on your 2 ww,   

I had my basting today (2nd IUI) so I test on the 25th July i am soooooo scared. 

I feel really laid back this time tho, i suppose i too have lost a lil faith but I have to stay focused   ^reiki. 

I am dreading the witch too           

Good luck to you all I need some GOOD NEWS so bring it on !!! look forward to hearing all your BFP 

               

Sara xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls well today is day 6 and have had af pains today on and off trying to stay strong ,,,, those and hope its nothing ,,,
karen - hg test sounds good hun ,,,, 
sara- hope you feel ok after the iui today ,,,, to everyone on the 2ww goodluck has anyone had af pains and got a bnf 
              night suziewong xxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all! 
How are you?
sorry not been on late;y but have been reading your news! My dog gave birth the other night too  puppies, she had me up all night and again last night hopefully things will settle doen this evening.

Sara olive... was reading  your profile, i could be reading myself! i used t loive in chelmsford now in southend, miss chelmsford so much thinking about moving back! where are you having your treatment? 
Can i ask are you still taking metformin whilst going through your treatment? 
Good luck with this cycle im still stimming at the moment.

I am on day 3 of stimming have major bruises over belly, and they are now stinging! but i keep telling myself it will be worth it! 

Love to you all 

Becki xxxx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to update you - unfortunately my AF turned up today so feeling rather gutted.  I'm going straight into IUI number three tomorrow so here's hoping... 

I didn't post on here much during the last cycle as I was trying not to think about things but I think from now on I'm going to pop in and say hello instead.

Hope you are all doing well.  Karen - hope you get twins hun, both my sisters have twins they are great!!

love
Clara xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good morning everyone

Teddy - Glad you're having a laugh, someone on this board told me that laughing is good for you when TTC.  Since then I've been trying to laugh a lot more.  I wait till I'm on my own and then do a false loud laugh until I feel so stupid that I laugh properly (I'm a simple girl, I'm easily amused!).  If it gets me a BFP I don't care how stoopid that makes me seem!!

Karen - I've not done the handstand thing before.  But when I was first TTC I read about how you should lie in bed for 20 mins after bms with a pillow under your bum.  However, I misunderstood this slightly and put not 1 but 2 pillows under my bum during bms.  Now, my DH is a strapping 6 foot 4" lad, he's not the lightest person in the world, and because my pelvis was tilted at an unnatural angle during bms due to the pillows I ended up with the most awful back ache.  Unfortunately I was too thick to realise that I must be doing something wrong and I hobbled about for a couple of months with a bad back before abandoning the pillows.  

Kissy Bear - I'm glad to hear you're starting to feel better.  Lots of bubbles coming your way!

SaraOlive - good luck with the 2WW.     

Suzie - I've never had a BFP so I can't speak from experience, but it seems to me that some people who have a BFP have lots of AF signs and some people don't have any.  That's not much help to you, I'm sure, but what I'm trying to say is try to stay strong!     

Becki - good luck with your stimming.     

Clarastara - I'm so sorry to hear AF showed up.    Good luck with IUI number 3.    

I've decided that I'm going to take 2 half days from work, one this afternoon and one tomorrow afternoon.  I need to be in both mornings, hence the reason I'm not taking one full day off and having a lie in.  I'm looking forward to my afternoons off.  I'm gonna chill and do my hypnotherapy cd!

Take care everyone

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Just a quickie I'm afraid - just so busy at work and havn't had the chance to post much but have been lurking (during my breaks) to see where you are all up to.

Just wanted to wish all the 2ww's good luck - thinking of you       

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

morning ladies

tiggy your not alone with the pillow thing, i tried all that for years and read all sorts of crazy things that are supposed to help. you have got to laugh or you would go mad i swear, me and DH and a laugh when i was about to have the iui done , we both said the things we get ourselves into.


clarastarasorry about AF arriving but wishing you loads of luck for next attempt 

I'm feeling much the same as yesterday with the sort of butterfly pains cant really describe them as anything else not very good description i know, it could just be nerves.

good luck everyone


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

hello everyone,

loved reading all the posts, just when you think you have done the most bizarre thing to ttc, you read them!!
The crystal one is my fav! definitely telling DH that one!   

Well my AF is due today, and no sign yet!  still got slightly sore nips, but nothing else, am usually biteing everyones head off! 
Probably will turn up in  few days, got wedding to go to on sat, so whats the betting it will show up while I'm wearing my silk dress! 
On 5min knicker checks now!
If i didn't read that you lot where that same as me i would def be thinking i needed to be carted off!  


Good luck everyone whether you are on 2ww or waiting for basting.  

bubs


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All 

Am i forgiven for not being on for a while??

Crystal story made me LOL i've currently got two crystals shoved down my bra one in each cup!! Don't think i'd try egg white but whatever floats your boat . 
After basting i did ask consultant to wheel me through to recovery on the basting chair with my legs still in stirrups - unfortunately i wasn't allowed but in the recovery room there is a lovely electric reclining chair which i obviously had at full tilt and i think DH was suitably embarrased  with me trying to fling my legs behind my ears whilst in my attractive blue gown!! 

Clara - So sorry the nasty old   arrived  . You are doing the best thing though by getting straight back on the horse - so to speak!

Well i got my test date wrong thought it was this sat but it's Sun so a whole extra long day to wait  I'm finding this the hardest of the 2ww's so far. Had sore UU's but they have gone off a little now and felt a bit sick this morning but then thought i might be imagining it! Got a pinching/stabbing pain in my tummy on my lower left hand side not had it before so don't know if it's good or bad?? 
Finding it hard to stay   keep thinking i just feel normal! - Karen did you have any prominent signs near to test date??
Desperate to do a test but clinic told me NOT to test until 15th as i've been doing the Pregnyl jabs and i will get a positive result. Just want to do a sneaky one so i can see what a BFP looks like but DH has banned me and conviscated my stash of pee sticks!! 

Becki - Puppies how cute! how many and what type?

Off to do a bit more OCKC (Obsessive Compulsive Knicker Checking) 

Sending lots of  

Tilly xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Tilly k ... There are 6 puppies all jack russels pure breed! they sooooo cute! 

To all you lovely ladies! sending you         

Love Becki xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi everybody,

Thank you for all you supportive comments.  Am into full blown Clomid 'getting-hot-flushes-and-headaches-leave-me-alone-DON'T-talk-to-me-mode'    so have kept quiet and am just reading other people's posts.
My scan is next Monday, so I hope there will be some follies to write about.

To all the ladies in waiting:   

Teddy - nearly there!!

Clarastara - chin up hun, upwards and onwards, that's what I did, too

...there's just too many people to mention individually... but I do soo want a puppy!! 

xEls.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Good morning ladies,

Karen, Twins oooohh how exciting, its really a win win situation if its twins is great if its not its still great...... 

els, keep that punch bag handy for the clomid moods - I feel sorry for our dhs, I am quite unreasonable even without extra hormones  

Becki any puppy pics?

tilly, arn't the crystals uncomfortable? Or do you look like you have the most amazing shaped nips  

After BMS I have been known to lie half off the bed so my head is on the floor and bum is on bed !! still didn't help!

Clara, sorry about AF but   for next time

bubs     baanana AF dance for you, hope she comes soon.

Teddy, keep your chin up not long now.

Scouse mouse , don't work too hard, good to see you posting

Tiggy enjoy your time off

Kissy hope you feel better soon, Are you thinking of booking a holiday?

Suzie wong, sara and everyone else on 2ww good luck, thinking of you.

love ZP


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

ZP - I don't wear the crystals protruding from my nips you loony !!!      i've got them by the underwire although i do get funny looks when i need to reposition if they are digging in!!!! Told the man in the crystal shop that if his crystals get me up the duff i will name the baby/ies after the crystals so hopefully i've got a Moonstone & Carnelian on board!!!!

Are you going to keep any pups Becki? 

   to all

Tilly xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Will sort some pics out this eveing ladies of the puppies! 

Not allowed to keep any as i have 3 jack russells already! but i will keep asking and pushing! 

They soooo lovely! 

Becki x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Teddy Girl - how are you holding up on your 2WW.  Mine officially starts tomorrow (I should ovulate today) and I'm already impatient to know the results! 

Bubs - I hope AF doesn't show up when you're wearing your lovely frock!  Enjoy the wedding (not the weeding, as I originally typed!)

Tilly - I've not gone as far as wearing crystals down my bra ... yet!  I'll be finding out if there's a crystal shop in my area this weekend!  I can understand how you feel about wanting to test early to see a line on the peestick even if it is caused by the Pregnyl.  I'm tempted to do the same!  Try not to do it   cos it'll just mess with your head!

Becki - the puppies sound so cute.  I hope you manage to keep one of them.

Elsbelle - you poor thing, clomid is the devil's drug!  It turns a normally sane person into a raving loony.  I hope the side effects wear off soon.  Good luck with your follie scan     

ZP - how on the earth did you manage to lie half in the bed with your head on the floor without causing serious damage to yourself?  I'd have fallen out of bed or injured my neck or something, I'm so clumsy!

Karen - I think you're right, we do read too much.  My next thing is to send some of my hair off for analysis to see if I'm missing any nutrients (I've already got one huge clump of hair missing, so what the hell!).  Unfortunately, due to the fact that I'm an old git I get my hair coloured and that makes hair testing difficult.  So I asked my hairdresser to leave the hair at the nape of my neck undyed so I can let my natural hair grow long enough for testing.  My hairdresser must think I'm a nutter, but give him his due he never asked any awkward questions (although he did raise his eyebrow at my request!)

Another half day for me today.  Woo hoo!  I'm gonna go home and do my hypnotherapy cd and then 'do' my DH cos it's ovulation day!!  

Take care 

Txx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

morning ladies

tiggy I'm holding up ok i think, I'm completely not into being at work though, still got that twinge pain in my stomach, so really dont know what to think. also cant decide what day to test my AF is due Tues and always very regular never late sometimes a day early, hospital told me to test on the Thursday two days after AF but i know if it hasn't worked AF will have arrived by then. make sure you have plenty of bms over weekend.

wishing everyone luck 

when should i test ladies?


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi,

Have 10 mins to spare so have been catching up with you lovely ladies 

Teddy girl - good luck for testing next week, hope to see you posting BFP announcement, lots of   and  

Tiggy - enjoy your half day and be gentle with your OH 

appleton - how are you doing? good news re you hcg count   . my first appointment at Hewitt Centre is on Tuesday of next week (17th) I am assuming there will be forms to be completed and stuff and I'm sure that SA and bloods will be rewuired again as it was so long ago we were original tested. I'm hoping our first IUI will be around August time (fingers crossed). can't wait!!!

beckie - cant wait to see the piccies of the pups, I bet they are so cute   

tillyK - love the idea of having crystal in your bra . have tried carrying them around in my pocket, tried having them under my pillow.  

zp - am I right inthinking you will be having IUI in August? will it be your first? looks like we may end up doing IUI at the same time 

ElsBelle - Clomid s/e  i really disliked who i was when i was taking it, i was so angry all the time, with everyone, for no reason  the hot flushes at night used to drive me up the wall, used to wake up 2 or 3 times a night and have to change . Hope you feel better soon - just remember its all for a good cause!!  

bubs4me  -   have you tested yet? enjoy the wedding, i always cry at weddings 

clarastara  - so sorry AF arrived  good luck for your next IUI   and  

Suzie Wong - hope your 2ww passes quickly - good luck   and  

Sara Olive - good luck for 25th, hope the time flies by for you   and  

Kissy Bear - you never fail to put a smile on my face   ! Thanks for the little jiggy and the next time I book a concert it'll be to see you sing!!!!! Hope your feeling much better now hun!!!!

a big *HELLO* to anyone I've missed

some extra   and   for us all

have now been on a break for 20 mins, so will have to get back to work!

hope you all have a great weekend!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello

Appleton -How exciting!   keeping fingers crossed for you. I have always loved the idea of having twins!

Thank you everyone for keeping fingers crossed for me,

I'm trying not to obsess about A/F, but it still not arrived! Still got sore boobs! I think I'm going mad reading into every little twinge and stuff that i get!  I do this every month and then get big disappointment! Going to shut up now! 

cant wait to see puppy pics Becki - i have two little yorkies and adore anything small and cute!

Good luck every one and heres to a big run of 

bubs


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I'm just about to start tx.  I think it will be the latter end of last week.  I've read the iui guide on here and am a tad confused following a telecon I've had with my clinic today.  I was wondering if somebody could put me straight.  The clinic said to me it would be up to the nurse if I was to get a baseline scan, although when I read the guide it said you will have a baseline scan which is arranged on day 1? 

Best of luck to you all and congrats on the BFP's on here!

Lou J x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

I meant next week not last week!  

Louj xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi girls today i am day 8 in my IUI diary....BUT feel lousy   am suffering with cold symptoms and coughing alot....Does not make it easy to keep pessaries in as ever time i cough the little bugger pops out  ...getting tummy pains across tummy which worries me....don't feel very    at the moment......Hope you are all well and I'm keeping fingers crossed for all those like me trying to survive the 2WW hoping we don't see the dreaded .
"GOD-BLESS"
"BE-LUCKY"
SUZIE-WONG


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning Girlies!

Only one more sleep to go before i test     !!!! Very proud of myself for resisting the pee sticks!!

Feeling slightly sick this morning so hopefully it's good sign!

Suzie - hope you feel better soon. On my last 2 IUI's when i was on cyclogest my clinic advised to put them up the back - lot less messy and you don't have you rest for 10 mins or so.

Lou J - I phoned the clinic on day 1 and the nurse arranged for a baseline scan for between day 2 and 4 - is that much help?? Don't know if it differs between clinic though??

Becki - we are still waiting to see the puppies   

Have a good day everyone - wish me luck for tomo!! Pleeeease let me have a BFP !!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Tilly

Best of luck for tomorrow               !

Thanks for your reply.  I've read about the baseline scan on here, but I was interested to know of any ladies who had not had this performed.  Just that when I spoke to the secretary yesterday, she made me feel as if it was optional!

Louj   x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lou J - Sorry can't help, the basline scan has never been optional for me, i've always had to have it done- in fact i think if you miss it my clinic won't do the cycle. Maybe the other ladies can shed some light??

The evil   has darkened my door. I'm beside myself . Not sure what my plan of action is until i call the clinic on Monday.

Wishing you girls all the best and lots of  .

Tilly xx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

oh tilly I'm so sorry. Nothing can make you feel better now but I'd have a nice glass of wine tonight and call clinic on monday.......take care hun.

Lou J, I had a day 2 scan for my last abandoned cycle but this next time I don't have to have one. I think its rekomended but if you have had a scan recently not essential.

Suzie, sorry you are feeling ill, have everything crossed for you for next week  

Scouse mouse, I'll be starting my next IUI in first week of Aug (I hope ) so maybe we will be cycling together.

Well sun is shining here amnd I have had my hair cut so going to go out and strut down to blockbusters to get a dvd for tonight.


 to everyone

love ZP


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,this is my first post ever but i thought i would write in.Yesterday we had our fourth iui,percentage of mobile sperm wasnt great but it only takes one,trying to keep positive but sometimes its hard.Weve already been put forward to have icsi in glasgow so first appointment in december.Were rally hoping these iui will do the trick, please send me some positive thoughts.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, im also having injections and iui, im on the waiting list for glasgow royal for ivf. i actually conceived with 4th iui but sadly went on to miscarry, but just goes to show that iui does in fact work, im continuing with another 4 cycles of iui whilst waiting on the ivf but trying to stay hopeful that i wond need all that treatment

which clinic are u at just now?


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

We are currently having iui at the cresswell in dumfrieshire.have you got you appointment for glasgow yet?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, im in lanarkshire, they put me on waiting list june 2006,i had a consultation in feb 07 at gri and they told me they were extremely busy at the moment and they should be contacting me around the end of this year or start of 2008.


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Tillyk, so sorry the old witch has arrived  .

keep your chin up hun, stay strong  

scousemouse
xx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

Tilly k so sorry, stay strong you will get there soon I'm sure.

good luck ladies


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just thought that I would say a quick hello to everyone. This is also my 1st posting and although I have been reading the site for a while - I have tried not to get too carried away until things were moving for me. And now I have to think about it...
After being diagnosed with PCO (poss PCOS - not sure!!!)I have done 7 cycles on clomid and they havn't worked and now it's time for the big IUI... I went for my baseline scan on Wednesday (which was only day 1) and they have put me on the Menopur injections every other day for 8 days. Then on Thursday next week I go back for a scan... Have found out from this site more information than I could have hoped the hospital would give me and have also had my mind put at ease about a number of things (ie the injections stinging - apparently others have experienced this too).
I am finding it a big strain as my partner has children from a previous relationship and so we do not qualify for NHS treatment - so financially it is a burden - but please God it will be worth it.
I hope that I will now become a regular on this thread and wish everyone all the luck in the world. I would send you all lovely pictures of the babydust if only I could work out how to do it - but practice makes perfect (keep telling other half that too!!!   )
Will keep you all informed but for now I'm feeling as positive as can be expected at this stage
  
Love to you all
Amanda


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Tilly,

soo sorry for you, hun, keep your spirits up if you can and don't lose hope! I found it helpful to wallow in my disapppointment for a bit, have a nice drink (whisky is my poison ) and then move onwards and upwards into the next cycle. But I s'pose everybody's different. So do what you have to and get some hugs and support from this site. 

   to everybody else. Isn't it nice that the sun's out for a change?? 

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies
First post on here .... hope someone can help me I went to clinic to start IUI#3 and I had 2 large follies (cysts) on my left ovary 4cm and 3.5cm and was not able to start treatment. The nurse did not seem to worried about these left over follies but I can feel them and am worried that they will stick around and stop my next cycle. I had a good response to Gonal F but not OHSS and did ovulate as progesterone 115!

Has anyone else experienced this? and if so what happened?

I am awaiting AF to arrive to start IUI#3...... I hate this waiting at least when I am on a cycle I am doing something about my infertility... hope someone has some advise

Thanks
Bumby xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind words ladies. 

It hasn't sunk in yet I am like a zombie, can't cry, don't really want to talk about it to anyone. I'm not very good at bottling things up (i cry at eastenders for heavens sake!) so why can't i cry?? It's made worse by the fact that i'm working away from home and won't be back until the end of next week. Luckily DH is with me and is being very supportive so at least i'm not totally alone but i just want to go home and see my Mum & Sisters and have a good old cry & a cuddle. I think i've just gone into professional work mode and am putting on a brave face and an occasionial quivering lip but tears escape me!

Also i've never had an af quite like this one, its just horrific not in a pain sense but very very heavy - does anyone know why this might be? It's really concerning me.

Hope you girls are all ok sending lots of    

Tilly xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry for your bfn tilly, AF is horrible cos you've been taking pessaries right? they keep your womb lining thick, which had been built up thicker cos of fertility drugs   so thats why af is heavier, I had it every time after failed iui, its not nice <hugs>
good luck for next time


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hadn't thought of that   i've been doing Pregnyl jabs instead of pessaries this time so maybe that's the reason.

Thanks Kizzymouse good luck on 18th  

Tilly xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to all this, just started on my IUI journey on Wed.  I have had my first scan and started the lovely injections!!!  Off to 2nd scan this Weds to see if all is well, then I think they give my the injection to start the great "egg race"!!  So think that my basting is due Friday if all is well...  

Its a bit weird really as I have seemed to have been waiting so long for this and now I have finally started I am a bit well scared... I know think postive!!!   but wow this is so mad really..  Hoping this is just the hormone injections and that i will start to feel more myself, more in control... Thanks for allowing me to ramble its kind of nice to get it out of my head.

Nova XXX


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooo lovely IUI Ladies!

First things first: Tilly.... I am so sorry to hear about your AF! I sent you a PM to try and make you feel a little better however I also know its a process one has to go through no matter how difficult it is! Kissy Bear sings to Tilly: All we need is love love love...

Welcome to the all the newbies - fantastic to see some new faces! Nova, Bumpy, Ranweli and Dancing Queen (Sorry if I missed some one as this bottle of wine has definitely gone to my head! 

Scousemouse ~ Believe me I am tone deaf  so be careful what you wish for!

ZP ~ Did you do anything exciting this weekend? Both you and Scousemouse should be starting tx pretty soon. Fingers crossed all goes to plan.   

Suzie Wong ~ Keep your chin up - I know how frustrating it can be!    I have my fingers crossed for your BFP (BIG FAT POSITIVE!) and hope you feel better real soon!

Bumpy ~ Sorry I can't help as I am not on medication with Gonal F *but may be one of the ladies can help*    Here is a little dance I do for all the IUI ladies waiting for AF to start tx... usually that word is forbidden in my vocab 

         Kissy sings "Shake, baby face, shake!"

Nova ~ All the very best on your 2ww (2 weeks wait) and sending you some positive vibes hun!  

Kizzymouse ~ All the very best for the 18th hun! Have fingers crossed for you!   

Elsbelle ~ Mmmm you and me have whiskey in common! Not a lot of ladies will agree with that! Mmmmmm WHISKEY! 

Ranweli ~ A big warm welcome hun! Sending you loads of positive vibes just for YOU!     

as220375 ~ Welcome Amanda! The first post was the most daunting for me - so a big warm cuddle and welcome sent to you... The difference between PCO and PCOS is the "S" - symptoms... Symptoms can include loss of hair on head and/ or facial hair etc where PCO is with out any symptoms... Hope that makes sense...  Sending you loads of love hun! I sure hope it will be worth it in the Long run! Sending you loads of positive vibes hun   

LouJ ~ Hi there hun! I haven't had any baseline scans - it all depends on what medication and IF problems you have as well as what clinic you with. If you are concerned phone your clinic or ask them when you are next there - they should answer all your questions and reassure you of the tx you are getting.   

Nicola Jones ~ I know you out there some where... Haven't heard from you in a while - hope all OK hun!

To anybody I have missed - blame the wine  but wishing you loads of love love love...

Me me me me me.... Just chilling with bottle of wine and feeling loads better from virus with head, nose and throat!!! Went to watch Harry Potter (sad as I am) and it was fabulous! DH said he enjoyed it - but probably just trying to please me... The final book comes out on the 21st (SAT) and I have been invited to a Hen party in YORK and I have a terrible choice to make whether I drink or not so I can collect my reserved book at 12am?? 
Believe me you wont hear from me on Sunday while I read the whole day away and will probably take Monday off too just in case I don't finish it in time to go back to work!  Now if you no longer want to know me I quite understand! Any way... I booked my holiday in August.... If you can guess where then I will send you some extra 20 special bubbles just for you!

To all the IUI ladies going through TX (treatment) ~ Basting and 2WW.... 
   

Lots of love, cuddles and kisses,
Kiss Bear
xxx

P.s Sent all the new ladies some extra special bubbles - can't believe some one had 0. How naughty everyone is for not sending you bubbles - its does not take much!!! Come on ladies don't be shy!


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies 

so many new people will take me a while to get used to you all, I'm on day fifteen post iui, and my AF is due tom. I'm a bag of nerves been thinking AF is starting for days but as yet hasn't . the last few days have been so hard and the days are just dragging on.

good luck ladies


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Day 15 thats great teddy    for the next few days

Morning to everyone else, sorry no personals as I'm supposed to be working  .

lopve ZP


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Mornin' everyone,

just been for my scan and, as I expected, there aren't any follies to write home about: two on my right under 10 and my left ovary was playing hide and seek, so don't know. Oh well, so much for 'third time lucky'!  And I know this doesn't necessarily mean anyhting but I'm really quite frustrated at the moment. 
Have got an appointment with the consultant next week and will explore the possibility of moving on to IVF, maybe do another IUI with injectibles first? Really feel that time is running away from me now but then again, I'm a bit down anyway coz it's been a year since my mum died and you know what anniversaries can do to you... So not quite my optimistic self at the mo.

Anyways, am off to see my lil' sis and her 5 month old baby for a few days and am looking forward to that. Funnily enough I never minded one bit that she's got one and I haven't.

Before I go completely into rambling mode I'd better get some work done..


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I wrote a nice long message earlier and it's disappeared.   

Tilly - I'm so sorry to hear AF showed up   

Bubs - Any sign of AF?

Louj - good luck with your tx   

SuzieWong - How are you feeling today?  I hope that cold's gone.

Ranweli and Dancing Queen - welcome to the IUI board.  I'm just up the road from you (kinda), I'm in Stirlingshire.  I'm on the waiting list for IVF at Ninewells in Dundee (even though GRI would've been closer and easier!).  Good luck with your treatments.     

Teddy Girl - No AF sounds promising.      I hope she doesn't show up

Amanda - welcome to FF.  Good luck with your treatment.    I hope you've got a couple of lovely big juicy follies at your next scan

Bumpy - Sorry to hear your treatment was abandoned this cycle.  I'm sorry but I've never experienced this so I can't give you any advice.

Nova - welcome to FF.  Good luck with your treatment  

Kissy Bear - hmmm ... where are you going on holiday.  I'm thinking Majorca.  No, Rhodes.  Ooh ooh, I know, Turkey.  How many guesses are we allowed?!

Elsbelle - I'm sorry to hear you've not got any decent sized follies yet.    

Hi to ZP, Scousemouse, Kizzymouse, Clarastara, Becki, Karen, and anyone else I've missed.

I'm on day 3 of my 2WW.  I feel a bit detatched, as if I dreamed I was doing those injections, or maybe it was someone else going through this treatment not me.  I'm swinging between feeling positive and feeling nothing.  I suppose that's better than feeling negative!

Take care

Txx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Wondered if I could join you guys, feeling a bit lonely and emotionally exhausted - 10 days till I test!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies! 

How are we all! 
No good news here, Had stimming scan today! and there are follies there but they have not grown and are no where near as big as they should be will all the injections! 
So this scan Friday and then we will review the procedure.

Sorry no personals to tired 

Hope you all well 

Love and big hugs 

Becki x


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there Wiccanlady,

I know how you feel, I am feeling very lonely and isolated ,even more so as my doctor has signed me off for a month, sometimes I feel so low and tearful that I cannot bring myself to talk on here, but when you read upon someone who feels the same, it does make you feel better, as people do genuinley care and know what your going through, and importantly are here to share experiences, give advice and generally be supportive.

Good luck to everyone at the moment, sending you all good vibes..

MJ


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello my loveliesssssssssss.....     

SCOUSEMOUSE ~ All the best for tomorrow (Tuesday!) Thinking of you!!! Please PM me as I will try and open my emails from work to hear how it went!!!   

Becki ~ I am so sorry about follies size hun! I hope they get super natural powers for Friday! Keep that positive thought hun - its worth it!   

Wiccanlady ~ A big warm welcome to you! I have met you on the Clomid thread last year and know how daunting it is to have to move on and start again on the IUI thread! Sending you loads of positive vibes hun!    You are not alone and will be thinking of you!!!

Tiggy ~ you made me laugh - you are wrong on all 3 counts... however it is in Europe and starts with a.... will keep you guessing a little longer.... and its 2 countries we are going to however we arrive in one country, visit another then another and then another to depart and involves alcohol . Thats more than enough clues. Hope the sun is shining so I can put my roof down! 

Elsbelle ~ Oh hun! Wish I could just give you a big cuddle instead I have to send it via cyber space! Sending you loads of love, cuddles and kisses to make you feel better. I know how difficult greaving can be especially the first anniversary! Its good you are with people you love and love you. Give it time as follies will be waiting for you when you return - sometimes our bodies react differently when going through lifes challenges.   

Teddy Girl ~ Fingers crossed hun!    Keep positive and look forward to hearing from you soon!!!

Me me me me me.... ladies I have a question that I have added to the thread and would like your opinion... If you are able to advise me that will be great!

To Teddy Girl and all other ladies on 2ww
  ​
Lots of love,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

TiggyMJ​I am so sorry you have been booked off for a month!
I hope you feel better real soon hun!​   ​


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

morning ladies

feel terrible my AF is due today woke up at 330 this morning and decided to test it was .
AF not turned up yet but its must be on way .
deep sown didn't think it would work first time but the glimmer of hope was there. it was awfully telling DH this morning when he woke up his face was so disappointed .
I'm praying we have better luck next time

good luck ladies hope your OK.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wiccanlady - you're very welcome on the IUI board.  It looks like you're testing just slightly ahead of me.  I'm testing on 28 July.  It can't come quick enough for my liking ... I wanna know one way or the other!  Sorry to hear you're feeling pants at the moment.     

Becki - I'm sorry to hear your follies aren't very big.  I hope they have a growth spurt in the next few days.   

TiggyMJ - great name    I'm sorry to hear you've been signed off your work cos you're feeling so bad.  I went through a phase of feeling really down when I was on clomid and I found it difficult to post so I just read up on everyone else.  Hopefully you won't feel like that much longer and you'll be posting away merrily.  In the meantime, I'm sending positive vibes to you and hope you feel better soon    

Kissy Bear - Call me psychic if you like, but I'm thinking you're going on a cruise.  Do I have to guess all the destinations cos if so, those bubbles just aren't worth the effort!!   

Teddy Girl - I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN    

T xx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

teddy girl

so sorry to hear of your bfn,,,,next time hunny.

i have been signed off cos i injured myself in the groin with the metal (sensor gates) you have in tescos, and being almost 6ft tall,,,it had me right there,,,you know,, that place,,,,ouch it really hurt....
I could barely walk for two weeks, and was rubbing myself in the sore area, you can imagine, the bruising went right across my pelvis and down my leg,,the bloody metal bar winded me too,,,,watch out for next episode of TV bloopers.

I went to a and e the second time to be told I had Heamatoma, (blood clot) just in the join area of that place. My manager said "thats nothing to worry about" so I thought,,thats it, no support there,,

had scan also, cos I though I burst the cyst, could not have possibly wet myself, but I was, but think it must have been the sweat pumping off me, due to embarassment, pain and humiliation.
so, im off for a month, told the DR that I had little tolerance in my job to work with people with less problems than I have, can I have another week,, so he gave me month.
Can honestly say, am really enjoying the thunder and ligthening we having in wales, loving it.

love and kisses to you all, remember tomorrows another day.


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

tiggymj8 - sorry you are feeling as poo as I do right now - sending you a massive hug hunnie.

kissybear - thanks for your support hun x

teddygirl - I am so sorry you have a BFN - massive hugs x

tiggy - I am sick of feeling that I am one min and not the next - this 2ww lark is hell!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Teddy Girl ~    Oh Teddy Girl I am so sorry it was a BFN however never say never... one day can make all the difference... Don't give up until the witch arrives.    
Scousemouse ~ Being thinking of you the whole day!   
TiggyMY ~ You're have just made my day and boy have I laughed  I don't mean to laugh at someone who has hurt themselves however.... I love blooppers and yours sounds the best!
Sounds like you have a good doctor too!  Hope you feel better real soon!
Wiccanlady ~ Have you got anything planned for the week-end? Fingers crossed for the 2ww   
Tiggy ~ You so naughty... no its not a cruise! But now that you mention it you could include a boat! Fingers crossed for the 2ww   
ZP ~ Hope you ok! What DVD's did you manage to hire over the week-end? Any worth seeing?
Becki ~ Keep you chin up hun - fingers crossed for friday    
Elsbelle ~ How ya feeling hun? 

 Nova, LouJ, As220378, Ranweli, Kizzymouse, Bumpy ​
To all the ladies on 2ww​
[fly]   ​[/fly]

Not to leave you hanging Tiggy... Driving to Hull, catching a boat to Zebrugge (Belgium), driving to Luxembourg, for 3 days and then Rhine Valley (more like the wine valley) in Germany for 3 days then to my friends in Mulheim (Germany) for 1 day and then to Holland (Rotherdam) to catch boat back to Hull... I have sent you some extra special bubbles for guessing the boat part


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Kissy Bear Im working - on nights this week!  You?


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies

thanks for all your kind thoughts, i need some advise.
have any of you Had experience of cylogest?
my AF was due yesterday sometimes I'm early but never late so always expect AF day 27 or day 28. i  tested early morning of the 28th and was a bfn .  my last cyclogest was taken Monday tea time. my AF still hasn't showed and have no pmt feelings at all. can anyone tell be how long cylogest can delay you as I'm eager to tell hospital that will need to try again, they told me to call tomorrow on day of iui,.  any advise ladies?

good luck everyone


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kissy Bear - thanks for all the bubbles.    I've sent you some back for keeping me amused whilst I guessed holiday destinations!! Your holiday sounds fantastic.  I went to Germany for the first time in January.  I went to Berlin for a long weekend and absolutely loved it.  Funnily enough, there was a lot of wine involved in that holiday.  Actually, there's a lot of wine involved in all my holidays!  I hope you enjoy yourself. 

MJ - your injury sounds painful ... it brought tears to my eyes.  I hope you recover quickly from it.  Your GP sounds great, very supportive.  You're lucky.  

Wiccanlady - I know what you mean, I hate the am I/aren't I thing.  I've been getting all excited thinking maybe I'm pregnant and then I tell myself not to be so silly cos I'm heading for disappointment if I think like that so I tell myself I'm not pregnant.  But then I remember I'm meant to be thinking positively.  So, I eat a bar of chocolate to make myself feel better.  It's a vicious circle.  Although worrying about the size of my thighs does take my mind off the am I/aren't I thing!! 

Teddy Girl - I've not taken cylogest before but from what I understand from reading about other people, it can delay AF.  If AF doesn't show up in the next couple of days it might be an idea to test again tomorrow, just in case.        


I'm a bit concerned at the moment cos I'm thinking maybe I've got a cyst (I'm a self confessed hypocondriac, btw!).  All last night I was getting a pulsing stabbing type pain in my left ovary area.  It would hurt for a few seconds then stop for a minute or 2 and then hurt again.  I'm convinced it's a cyst cos I was over stimulated with my tx and I'm thinking maybe one of the smaller follies didn't release it's egg properly.  I've read up on cysts and most tend to disappear naturally with AF.  I'm hoping this'll happen to me so I don't think I'm gonna speak to my clinic about it unless it gets worse.  If anyone knows anything about cysts I'd be interested to hear from you.

Take care 

Txx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Afternoon all  

Tiggy, I don't know about cysts but I get pain in my side at various times of cycle and dr says its not too much to worry about especially near ovulation.

MJ   what else can I say, get well soon hun

Teddy, its not over till AF shows    for you

els, how you doing? what a hard time this must be, thinking of you 

Kissy, the holiday sounds great when is it?? we are off to austria next week

becki, wiccanlady, and everyone else on 2ww, hang in there. Wishing you all  

love ZP


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a very quick one tonight for all the ladies on tx, awaiting folly growth, basting and 2WW!​
[fly]   ​[/fly]

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

ZP - thanks for your reply.  I normally get all sorts of ovary pains during and after ovulation, but this feels different.  I ovulated 5 days ago and I had all the normal rumblings, but my left ovary felt thick or swollen (I could feel it when I bent over) and the pulsing stabbing pains feel different to normal ovulation pains.  I couldn't sleep last night cos they were so sore.  They lasted about 18 hours, however they seem to be away now.  Hopefully I won't get them again!

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Good evening all,

Tiggy - I hope you pain has settled and its not a cyst, have no experience myself but I have heard they can be quite sore  good luck for the 28th 

Teddy Girl  - its not over till AF sings, stay , it has been known for a BFN to turn into a BFP after a few days, really hoping this is the case for you 

Kissy Bear - thank you for all your support - means a lot. Stay strong hun, dont let things get you down, you won't always feel this way babe. Am thinking about you  (just PM you too) 

Wiccan Lady - 2ww's are hell atthe best of times, keep your chin up and good luck 

tiggymj8 - OUCH - hope you feeling better soon! 


Becki  - goo dluck for your scan tomorrow, hope you follies have grown hun 

ElsBelle  - hope you have a great time at your sisters 

Nocola Jones - not seen a post from you for a while hoe you are ok 

ZP  - your tx is getting closer hun, bet you can't wait!

A big *hello*  to everyone I've missed - so many here its hard to keep up!!

Me- had 1st appintment at RMU clinc yesterday and treatment for us is not as straight forward as I'd hoped. Because of my condition and the fact I take medication for this, before I can have any treatment I have to see an Obstretition (sp?) so we can explore how my condtition will react to a pregnancy and how my medication will affect any BFP if we are blessed enough to get one. I was told it could take a few months to even get to see him and I can't have any tx until he has given the all clear. in the meantime I have loads of forms to sign and have to have cd2,3 or 4 bloods taken again, my DH has to produce another sample which he can't do until 1st Aug. We both have to be tested for HIV, Hep B & C too. My DH also has to see the clinics counsellor as he has been on AD for the last few months so they want to make sure he'll cope with the stresses of tx.

Well thats all from me this evening - hope you are all well

Loads of       and       for us all!!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Well went for my second scan today and they told me my eggs not big enough yet...  so have to another injection tomorrow and go back for another scan Friday morning.

Can anyone out there answer a question for me please.  my biggest egg is 13mm and the nurse said they like them to be about 18mm -20mm so if on Friday my eggs are still small will they just give me more drugs to make them bigger and then when they are bigger give me the injection to start ovulation ?  Or will my body clock start ovulation before they give me the injection?  I think i am kind of asking if my eggs aren't big enough will they still bast me?

I hope you understand what i am trying to get at its difficult to put it into words....  
I feel a bit out of my depth really and am not sure if the drugs over ride my own body clock totally or speed it up when they feel the eggs are ready...

Eggs!! honestly am i the only one who really can't see what the nurse is on about when she shows you the scan?  I just see black and white, my DH came too today and he could see what she was on about.  I felt like Rachel from Friends when she had her baby scan, I nodded but had not a clue!!!  

Oh well.... roll on Friday.

Nova....


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Tiggy ~ I just wanted to add another comment about your pain in your ov... When its that painful you should keep a close watch on it. If it gets too unbearable and pain does not go away you need to go to doctors staight away. Yes it is normal to get ov pain during medication however over stimulation or potential cyst pain should be reported to your clinic. Any unbearable pain in ov is not right and you should keep telling them. Glad to hear you feeling better!    

Hello Nova ~ I am not on medication and best to get advise from the ladies that are taking the drugs/injections.  Hope your follies grow to a good size hun    

ZP ~ Austria is so beautiful at this time of the year. I went there last year this time and it was fantastic and over 30C. Hope you have a wonderful time. Where in Austria are you going. We drove from Rotherdam and it was a lovely scenic route through germany, France, Switzerland and then Austria... Took about 15 hours and broke it into 3 days. Are you flying or driving? Hope you have a fantastic holiday!

Scousemouse ~ Thanks for the PM. You made me feel so much better! Going to go crawl into bed with Kez and see what kind of world I will face tomorrow! Hope you have a good 2 days although it will be hectic... Will send you some message just in case you miss me  

Love to all and big sloppy kisses to those that are not posting.


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies

my AF started yesterday with a vengeance one of the worst Ive ever had, at least now i can press on with iui number two. think my hospital likes you to have a month off before starting again which i think we would have to do anyway because got a little holiday planned in next couple of weeks 

tiggy hope your feeling bit better.

thanks again everyone for your kind support this week

good luck ladies


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls will haven't been on here much last few days have been really poorly   have got a chest infect ,,,,, and feel really awful....i'm now on day 14 of the 2ww and A/F due tomorrow.... clinic have said test on the sat but i don't want to wait that long.....the last two days i have had A/F pains etc....... so don't think it looks good but really hoping its worked   please  

nova- i had trouble with my follies they just didn't want to grow so they put my injections up to 200 and then i ended up with 3 good size ,,, my clinic say if your follies are not 18 you can abandoned or go on *YOU* decided.

Teddy bear - im so sorry that it may not have worked for you but my clinic say test in 2 days time after you tested, my A/F was 6 days late last month and my clinic kept saying test again which is hard when you keep seeing NEGATIVE then the A/F turned up.....Like you i'm also on the Cycogest 200mg pessaries. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! PLEASE SEND ME LOTS OF       VIBES AS I WILL BE FOR EACH OF YOU.

"GOD-BLESS"
"BE-LUCKY"
SUZIE-WONG
~X~


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Scousemouse - I'm sorry to hear you're going to have a delay before you can start tx.  I hope everything turns out OK for you     

Nova - my clinic say they look for follies to be a minimum of 16mm before they're released.  I had one at 13.5 and went back 2 days later and it had grown to 17!  They gave me the trigger shot when my follies were 17 and 15.5 because I had several others at 13 and they were worried they'd have to abandon due to over stimulation.  I think it's pretty rare to ovulate before you're given your trigger shot.  The clinic keep a close eye on you so that this won't happen.  Good luck with your next scan      You made me laugh when you described yourself as Rachel from Friends!  The follies are just big black blobs in the middle of black and white fuzz!

Kissy Bear - thanks for the advice.  The pain has gone now, but if it comes back I promise I'll phone the clinic.  I'm still on my downregging sniffers so that if this cycle fails I can start with the injections again straight away.  This means I'll be going to the clinic for a scan in just over a week so I'll make sure I ask them to check for cysts.  Hopefully this is all in my imagination and there are no cysts, just an ickle baby!!

Teddy Girl - I'm sorry to hear the   showed up.  I hope you enjoy your holiday and come back nice and relaxed and fresh for your next tx.

Suzie -       I hope you get your BFP.  And I hope you start feeling better soon.

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Thanks ever-so for all the advice!! It feels good to know that i am not alone out there!!!  Going for the scan tomorrow at 8 so fingers crossed and everything else (DH on nights so can cross everything!!) that the eggs have grown!!!  Thanks you for the encouragement too it means a lot!!!

I will keep you posted tomorrow...  Still can't believe that the eggs are that big always thought they would be microscopic... strange really...  See you will really start to believe i am a natural blonde soon with all these daft comments!!!

Nova    

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all......


----------

